# **SHOW-AND-TELL - MAIN SHOWROOM** - BCA members' Aquarium Setup(s)



## jobber

*Intro:
*We have some great tank journals and photo galleries of members' setups but no centralized thread for all members to quickly glance through other members' tank pictures and the details of their setup. This is a good way to share and learn from each other members' setup(s) as well as providing biotope ideas for new entrants into the hobby on this forum without having to go through each journal thread. 
*
Details*:
Let's try to keep the information details standardized and consistent.

By using the below standardized content list, cut and paste it into your reply post including a single landscape* full tank picture* of your setup(if possible and preferred).
If you have more information to share, then include it in the "Additional Information" section such as "Special Thanks" to any members or sponsors who've helped out with your setup - I have included suggestive examples of information you may want to include in this section, if it doesn't apply, then just delete that item out from the template.
Include links to your forum tank journals, photo/video galleries, youtube channel, or external tank journals.
FOR MTS members: If you have MTS, you should be able to post 13 of your tanks (as each post limits 13 pictures), if you have more than 13, then just type out at the bottom of your post "CONTINUED WITH MORE TANKS...."
You can always come back and make revisions and updates to your tank post by editing the post (recommended). Let your hobby buddies on this forum know about this thread so we can get as many members on board; at the end of the day, it'll benefit members and the forum.

*I'M HOPING THIS THREAD REMAINS FREE FROM COMMENTS, DISCUSSIONS, AND CHATTER. I HAVE STARTED AN APPENDIX THREAD FOR COMMENTS, FEEDBACKS, OPINIONS, ETC. *

*PLEASE MAKE YOUR COMMENTS AND DISCUSSIONS IN THE FOLLOWING THREAD LINK:*
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...howroom-comments-discussion-36406/#post294636I

*WOULD REQUEST HELP FROM MODS TO DELETE ANY CHATTER POSTS PER REQUEST OF OP OR MOVE THEM TO THE APPENDIX THREAD. MODS HAVE THE DISCRETION TO ADD, TIDY UP, STANDARDIZE THE INFORMATION, OR MODIFY AS REQUIRED. GREATLY APPRECIATED. 
*

*CUT AND PASTE THE BELOW TEMPLATE
*​************************************************************************************************************************************************
*

THEME (Type of biotope):* South American Biotope/Southeast Asia/African Cichlid/Monster fish/No theme/Saltwater/Reefers
*
TANK START DATE:
TANK RETIREMENT DATE:
**
SETUP:
*

Tank (dimensions):
 Tank (gallons):
Substrate:
Filtration:
Filter Media:
Lighting:
Hours of Lighting:
Heater:
Powerhead:
Controllers/Monitors:
Air pump/Oxygen Supply:
*
PARAMETERS:
*

pH:
GH:
KH:
Temp.:
*
FAUNA(Fish):* 

Current residents:
Former residents:
*
FLORA(Plants): 
**
FURNISHINGS:
**
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):
*

Frequency of Water Changes:
% Water change:
Dosing:
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock):
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent:
pH from the tap:
"Tank influences/inspirations":
"Special Thanks":
Breeding success stories:
Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from:
Aquatic plants purchased from:
Type of food you feed your fish:
Water test kit used:
*
LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:
**

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP

*
******************************************************************************************************


----------



## jobber

*THEME (Type of biotope): *South American Biotope*

TANK START DATE:* February 16, 2013*
TANK RETIREMENT DATE:
**

CURRENT SETUP:
*

Tank: 75 gallon (48x18x21)
Substrate: Caribsea Instant Aquarium Sunset Gold
Filtration: Rena Filstar xP4, Large sponge filter
Filter Media: Seachem Matrix, Filtration pads. Oyster shell
Lighting: Marineland Double Bright LED
Heater: Hydor ETH In-Line Heater 200w
pH Monitor: American Marine Pinpoint
Powerhead: Tunze Turbelle Nanostream Pump - 6025
*
PARAMETERS:
*

pH = 5.5
Temp.: ~30.5°C
GH: ~3 dGH (~50ppm)
KH: ~1 dKH (~15ppm)
*

FAUNA:*

Corydoras Robineae (Mrs. Schwartzi's, Bannertail Corydoras)
Brochis Splendens (Emerald Corydoras)
Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis (Lemon Tetra)
Hyphessobrycon copelandi (Copeland's Tetra)
Hemigrammus rhodostomus (True Rummynose Tetra)
L134 Peckoltia Compta (Leopard Frog Pleco)
Crenicara punctulata ('Checkerboard' Cichlid var.)
Symphysodon aequifaciatus aequifaciatus (Putumayo Royal Spotted Green Discus)
Symphysodon Heckel (Nhamunda Blue faced Heckel)
*
FLORA: 
*

Echinodorus Amazonicus (Amazon sword)
Vallisneria nana
*
FURNISHINGS:*

Manzanita driftwood
Natural River Rocks
*
Additional CO2 Source:
*

Metricide
*
Dosing:
*

NPK Macro-nutrient mix
CSM+B Miconutrient mix
DIY Root Capsules

Seachem Prime
Seachem Equilibrium
Epsom Salt

Kent's Botonica Humic and Tanic Acid
Amy's Ketapang Almond Leaves
Almond Catappa Bark
*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION*

Frequency of Water Changes: Twice per week (as at March 1, 2013, will increase in future)
% Water change: 50%+
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $750+
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 2 hour
pH from the tap: 6.8
"Tank influences/inspirations": (South American theme: 2wheels2, tony1928, luke78, josephl, mykiss, charles, killifishkerry) (Tank simplicity: crazy72, bunnyrabbit, davej)
Fish purchased from: Fantasy Aquatics, Canadian Aquatics
Equipment and supplies purchased from:J&L Aquatics, BCA member, ebay, Ken's
Aquatic plants purchased from: Amazon sword from Fraser Aquariums in 2000, Val nana from Fantasy Aquatics
Type of food you feed your fish: Earthworm pellets, shrimp pellets, NLS, Freeze-dried blackworms, frozen bloodworms, live bloodworms, red wrigglers, ibunch of other ken's stuff
Water test kit used: API master test kit, GH/KH

*LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:
**jobberdora's channel - YouTube
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...jobbers-33g-long-south-american-biotope-9867/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...allon-jobbers-tank-december-14-2010-end-4548/
**

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP
*





















*

************************************************** **********************************************
************************************************** ********************************************
**************************************************** **********************************************

THEME (Type of biotope): *South American Biotope

*TANK START DATE:* December 19, 2010
*TANK RETIREMENT DATE: *February 16, 2013

*SETUP:
*

Tank (dimensions): 48x12x12
Tank (gallons): 33 gallon long
Substrate: Estes Ultra Reef Black Sand
Filtration: Rena Filstar xP4
Filter Media: Seachem Matrix, Filtration pads
Lighting: Marineland Double Bright LED
Hours of lighting: Variable but about 8 hours/day
Heater: Hydor ETH In-Line Heater 200w
Controllers/Monitors: American Marine pH Pinpoint
Powerhead: Hydro Koralia 525
*PARAMETERS:*

pH: 6.5
GH: 10 dH
Temp.: 26°C
*FAUNA: 
*Current residents:
Corydora Panda
Corydora Pygmaeus
Lemon Tetra
L134 Peckoltia Compta "Leopard Frog"
L200 Hemiancistrus subviridis
Crenicara punctulata
Bristlenose Ancistrus
Otocinclus

_Former residents:_
_L129 Hypancistrus Colombian Zebra
L201 Hypancistrus Inspector
L333 Hypancistrus sp. "Yellow King Tiger"
Apistogramma agassizii
Gold Balloon Ram
Black neon tetra
Cardinal tetra
Rummynose tetra
Skunk Corydoras
Corydoras Habrosus_

*FLORA: *
Echinodorus Amazonicus 
Hydrocotyle leucocephala "Brazilian Pennywort"
Vallisnera americana
Needleleaf Java Fern
Marimo Moss
Sagittaria subulata

*FURNISHINGS:*
Manzanita driftwood
Natural River Rocks

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:*

Frequency of Water Changes: 2~3 weekly; sometimes more

% Water change: 25%

Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): at least $700
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: varies
pH from the tap: 6.8 (Vancouver East)
"Tank influences/inspirations": 2wheels2, tony1928, luke78, josephl, mykiss, charles, killifishkerry, eternity50, crs_fan, crazy72, bunnyrabbit, davej, scholz
Breeding success stories: Spawned black neon tetra, pygmaeus corydoras, panda corydoras
Fish purchased from: Canadian Aquatics, Fantasy Aquatics, Fairdeals, USA breeder, Rogers Aquatic
Equipment and supplies purchased from: BCA classifieds, J&L, online, April's,
Aquatic plants purchased from: BCA members, Fantasy Aquatics, Canadian Aquatics, Rogers
Type of food you feed your fish: Earthworm pellets, NLS, Freeze Dried Bloodworms, Freeze dried Blackworms, Live blackworms, mosquitoes that I kill around the house
* Dosing:
*

NPK Macro-nutrient mix,
CSM+B Miconutrient mix,
Jobe's Spikes

DIY Root Capsules

Seachem Prime
Seachem Equilibrium
Epsom Salt

Kent's Botonica Humic and Tanic Acid
Amy's Ketapang Almond Leaves
Almond Catappa Bark
Metricide as Additional CO2 Source
*LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:
**jobberdora's channel - YouTube
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...jobbers-33g-long-south-american-biotope-9867/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...allon-jobbers-tank-december-14-2010-end-4548/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP
*









Before tank shutdown


----------



## rickwaines

THEME: South American 
TANK START DATE: February 2012

SETUP:
Tank (dimensions):h24w20d16
Substrate: Black estes
Filtration: Eheim Professional 3e
Filter Media: matrix, substrat pro, 6 tbls coral sand, Purigen
Lighting: Vertex Aquaristik Dolce Bianco
Hours of Lighting: 12
Heater: Aqua medic 300 w
pH Monitor: pinpoint
Controllerigital Aquatics Reefkeeper lite

PARAMETERS:
pH: 6.4
GH:2
KH:2
Temp.: 84

FAUNA(Fish):
Current residents: Two Adult Discus: Snakeskin, 6 Microgeophagus Ramirez, 6 Corydora Pulchar, 2 L-129, 6 Otocinclus, 6 hyphessobrycon columbianus, 30 Hemigrammus rodwayi

FLORA(Plants): 
Vallisneria Americana? Gigantea?

FURNISHINGS: Manzanita wood and basalt rocks

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
Frequency of Water Changes: 3 times a week
% Water change: 80%
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 4 hrs
Type of food you feed your fish: freeze dried Blackworms, frozen bloodworms, live blackworms, newlife spectum pellets.

Dosing: 1/2 teaspoon Equilibriium at each water change.

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/new-friends-34891/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP

View attachment 14758


----------



## 2wheelsx2

*125 gallon*

THEME (Type of biotope): South American Biotope Cichlid tank converted to mainly a South American pleco tank

TANK START DATE: January 2006

SETUP:
Tank (dimensions): 72"x 18" x 22"
Substrate: Estes river gravel
Filtration:FX5, XP3, Eheim 2028
Filter Media: Sponges, potscrubbers (only in FX5), Ehfisubtrat pro, crushed coral, Ehfimech in XP3 and 2028
Lighting: Aquaray Grobeam 500 twin strip, 3x Panorama FW modules (8000K)
Hours of Lighting: 10 hours (9 on each bank but staggered by 1 hour total)
Heater: 2x 300 Eheim Jager
pH Monitor: None
Powerhead: MJ400 with Sureflow mode, HK3, MJ400 driving Purigen reactor (TLF Phosban reactor)

PARAMETERS:
pH: 6.0 - 6.5
GH: 2 (TDS = 120 ppm after water change)
Temp.: 80 F

FAUNA(Fish):
Current residents:
L014,L024, L025, L052, L075, L091,L128, L129, L137, L147, L160, L190, L201, L241, L253, L264, L368, 1 unID'd whiptail (sold as Royal Farlowella), wild caught and domestic BNP's. Lemon tetras, 1 Red Hump Geo

Former residents:
L200, L200a, L191, L152, L090, L273, L114, L255, Chocolate cichlids, Texas cichlid, JD, EBJD, Oscar, Silver Dollar, Sailfin pleco (P. gibbiceps), L239, L177, L47, Blue Eye Pleco (P. Cochlidon).

FLORA(Plants): Java Fern, moss, Anubias

FURNISHINGS: Manzanita, pleco caves, Rock piles

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
Frequency of Water Changes: 2x per week
% Water change: 80%

Dosing: Modified EI (CO2 injected), only dosing K2HPO4, K2SO4. CSM+B, occasional metricide for algae control

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP










---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THEME (Type of biotope): South American setting (not any biotope, since I planted a discus tank)

TANK START DATE: November 2010

SETUP:
Tank (dimensions): 30" x 30" x 24" Custom tank from J&L
Substrate: Estes white sand
Filtration:Eheim 2078
Filter Media: Sponges, potscrubbers (only in FX5), Ehfisubtrat pro, crushed coral, Ehfimech in XP3 and 2028
Lighting: 2 2x24w T5HO Hagen GLO DIY kit with Giesemann daylight and Aquaflora bulbs. 2x 3/4w Ecoplus moonlights and 2x white DA lunar module LED's
Hours of Lighting: 8 hours total (6 hours each, overlapped by 4 hours)
Heater: 300w Hydor ETH
pH Monitor: None, but the whole works controlled by a DA RKL controller
Powerhead: Tunze 6045, HK1

PARAMETERS:
pH: 5.5 - 6.2 (rarely measure)
GH: 1 (TDS = ~70 ppm after water change)
Temp.: 28.5 C

FAUNA(Fish):
Current residents:
L134, L333, L066, L340, Domestic BNP, Sterbai cories, Apistogramma agassizi (I think), Wild blue rams, rummy nose tetras, black neons, green fire tetras, 8 wild discus (2 Heckels, 5 Vermelho reds, 1 Maracana) and 2 Cuipera Wild X's.

Former residents:
L014, Tefe discus Emperor tetras

FLORA(Plants): Anubias nana petite, Xmas moss, Ludwigia repens, one sprig of stargrass, Crypt. wendtii, Melon sword, Amazon sword

FURNISHINGS: Manzanita stumps and sticks, flat rocks and river stones, various sized pleco caves.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
Frequency of Water Changes: 3 - 4x a week
% Water change: 80%

Dosing: Modified EI at about 25% of recommended amount of KH2PO4, KNO3, and buffered by Seachem Equilibrium and Epsom salts. Metricide when I remember after a wc.

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/100-gallon-square-tank-4338/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP










*****************************************************************************************************
THEME (Type of biotope): None/quarantine/growout

TANK START DATE: Some time in 2006, then converted to planted high tech in 2007 and then to quarantine/growout in 2011
TANK RETIREMENT DATE:

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): standard 20 gallon - 24" x 12" x 18"
Substrate: Florabase left over from planted tank
Filtration: Eheim 2213
Filter Media: Ehfimech, coarse foam pad, crushed coral, Ehfisubstrat pro, fine filter pad, bagged Purigen
Lighting: Beamswork 3 w FW LED
Hours of Lighting: 5.5 hours
Heater: Fluval E 100w
Powerhead: MJ400 with venturi and foam prefilter
Controllers/Monitors: Just a Noma digital timer for the lights for now

PARAMETERS:

pH: Haven't measured in ages, but buffered by Florabase, so probably mid 6
GH: 2 (around 100 - 120 ppm TDS measured with a Milwaukee pen)
Temp.: 81 F

FAUNA(Fish):

Current residents: 3x L10a, pair of breeding LF Calico BNP, baby L600, a number of Hypan (L066, L333, L340) fry and BNP fry in a fry saver), innumerable Cherry shrimp
Former residents: Rainbow fish, neons, rummies, emperors, all kinds of different fish, including various plecos

FLORA(Plants): Anubias nana petite, Subwassertang, Cryptocoryne parva

FURNISHINGS: Manzanita and Mopani wood, pleco caves and shrimp tubes

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: 3 - 4x a week 
% Water change: 50%
Dosing: GH Booster and Plaster of Paris to maintain GH after wc, Metricide when I remember
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): Tank was free, stand cost me $15 in lumber, probably $200 for all equipment
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1 hour maybe
pH from the tap:
"Tank influences/inspirations":
"Special Thanks": jobber, thanks for getting rid of most of my Cherries for me and hinting that I should keep the tank running, Davej for the BNP's and my very first original Cherry shrimp, and of course all that Subwassertang
Breeding success stories: BNPs, L10a, and thousands of Cherry shrimp
Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: J&L, BigAll's online, Canadian Aquatics
Aquatic plants purchased from: Almost all free from friends on BCA

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:
No thread, just my pleco thread

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP
Decided to do a quick and dirty. Sorry for the water marks. Since this tank is in the laundry room and no one sees it but me, it's not as clean as my other tanks as my hands are always in there cleaning.










*************************************************************************************************


----------



## Momobobo

THEME (Type of biotope): South American Biotope

TANK START DATE: 03-29-2011

SETUP: 70 Gallons
Tank (dimensions): 48"x18"x18"
Substrate: Playsand
Filtration: Penguin Biowheel (small one), small sponge filter, Aquanova 1200
Filter Media: Ceramic rings, filter floss, sponges, crushed coral. 
Lighting: Shoplight, 48 watts. 
Hours of Lighting: 4pm-midnight.
Heater: Aqueon Stealth Pro
pH Monitor: n/a
Powerhead: n/a

PARAMETERS:
pH: 7.4
GH: 14
Temp.: 82

FAUNA(Fish):
Current residents:
-1 A. Heckelii
-48 Lemon Tetras
-1 L66 King Tiger Pleco
-1 191 Royal Panaque
-2 Bristlenose Plecos

Former residents:
-3 Adult Geophagus Altifrons
-3 Juvenile Geophagus Altifrons
-Neon Tetras
-Keri's Blue Emperor Tetra
-Common Pleco
-Leporinus
-Zebra and Black Angelfish

FLORA(Plants):
-Echinodorus Major
-Hornwort
-Duckweed
-Anubias petite nana
-Java Moss
-Hygrophilia

FURNISHINGS:n/a?

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
% Water change: 30-50%

Dosing:
Prime- Half a cap every water change
Aquarium Salt- 3 Spoons bi weekly
Flourish- One cap every month





http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...-american-heckelii-lemon-tetras-plecos-30344/


----------



## discuspaul

THEME (Type of biotope): South American Biotope/Southeast Asia/African Cichlid/Monster fish/No theme/Saltwater
No specific theme

TANK START DATE: Approx. Nov.2009

SETUP: 72 Gal. Fluval Osaka
Tank (dimensions): 42" l X 18" w X 24" h
Substrate: Quartz-based white silica PFS
Filtration: 2 X AC 110 HOB's
Filter Media: Sponges, filter floss, ceramic bios- purigen w/pre-filters
Lighting: 2 X 39W T5 HO
Hours of Lighting: 6/day
Heater: Eheim Jaeger 300 w
Powerhead: Hydor Koralia circ. pump

PARAMETERS:
pH: 6.0
GH: low - not recently tested 
Temp.: 84 F

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Discus & Corydoras

Former residents: Discus, Cories, Cardinals, Rummy-Noses

FLORA(Plants): Limnophila, Echinodorus, Hygrophila, Nymphaea, Anubias, Crypts

FURNISHINGS: Driftwood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
Frequency of Water Changes: 3 X week
% Water change: 60% - 70%

Dosing: Root tab ferts, weekly dosing with Seachem liquid ferts.

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

3 sets of pics - first set - late 2010; 2nd set - Sept.2011; 3rd set - mid 2012

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP

No recent pics - see album sets in above order:

1st set : 3RedSnakeSkins Photos by discuspaul | Photobucket
2nd set: Sept2011 Photos by discuspaul | Photobucket
3rd set: Lolliblues Photos by discuspaul | Photobucket


----------



## mdwflyer

THEME (Type of biotope): South American/African Cichlid Biotope

TANK START DATE: Nov 2011

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions):72"x18"x24" 135 gallon
Substrate:crushed coral/sand
Filtration: 2xeheim 2075+ 33 gallon sump
Filter Media: Floss/pot scrubbers/purigen
Lighting:marineland 36-48" LED doublebright
Hours of Lighting: 4.5 hours in the morning, 4.5 hours in the evening
Heater:Via Aqua 250w titanium in the sump
Powerhead: 2x Tunze-6025, Koralia 750 in the sump

PARAMETERS:

pH:7.8
GH:7-9
KH:7-9
TDS: 225-250
Temp.:24C

FAUNA(Fish):5 african peacocks, 6 clown loaches, 6 petricola synodontis, 4 Calvus, Clown pleco, L75, L91, L128, L134, L177, L190, L201, L226, L239, L244, L263, L368, L600

FLORA(Plants): Anubias (floating), Java moss in sump

FURNISHINGS:

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes:every 5-7 days
% Water change:25-35%
Dosing:seachem Equilibrium/Alkaline/Lake malawi cichlid salt
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock):Less than $1000
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent:2 hours
pH from the tap:6.8
"Tank influences/inspirations":[email protected] Aquatics, 2wheelsx2
"Special Thanks":[email protected] Aquatics, [email protected] Aquatics, BCAQUARIA
Fish purchased from:Most plecos from Canadian Aquatics, Most Africans from Fairdeals

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/african-pleco-adventure-21703/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## crimper

*THEME* : No Theme

TANK START DATE: August 11, 2012
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: When the right time comes 

*SETUP:*

Tank (dimensions): 48" x 18.5" x 24"
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II
Filtration: Eheim 2217 Classic, Rena XP 2
Filter Media: Eheim, Bio Balls
Lighting: Sunlight Tek Elite
Hours of Lighting: 10 hrs.
Heater: 350 W Hydor Inline
Powerhead:
Controllers/Monitors: American Marine Inc. Pinpoint

*PARAMETERS:*

pH: 6.2
GH:
Temp.: 82

*FAUNA(Fish): *
Current residents: Stendker Discus Pair, Cardinal Tetras, Red Cherry Shrimps
Former residents: Bosemani Rainbows

*FLORA(Plants): *
Foreground: Hemianthus Cuba
Mid: Blyxa Japonica
Background: Pogostemon Stellata, Alternathera Reineckii, Rotala Macandra

*FURNISHINGS:* Rocks

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):*

Frequency of Water Changes: once a week
% Water change: 50%
Dosing: EI Method
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $$$$
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 2 hours
pH from the tap: 6.8
"Tank influences/inspirations": Jannima's Discus Planted Tank, Bien Lim's planted tanks, Oliver Knott
"Special Thanks": Pareng Bennedict a.k.a. pieces71, Rommel a.k.a. MELLO, Bien Lim, Pat a.k.a. MyKiss
Breeding success stories:
Fish purchased from: MELLO, MyKiss
Equipment and supplies purchased from: MyKiss, J&L Aquatics, King Ed, PetSmart Bellingham, PetCo Bellingham 
Aquatic plants purchased from: Bien Lim, MyKiss

*LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:*

90G CO2 Injected Planted Tank

*MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP*










*BEST SHOT OF THE TANK*


----------



## Reckon

*"Knowledge Inside"*

NAME: "Knowledge Inside"

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP









THEME (Type of biotope): No theme

TANK START DATE: August 29, 2012
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: February 8, 2013

SETUP:

•Tank (dimensions): 36" x 12" x 12" (22gal long)
•Substrate: Eco Complete
•Filtration: Eheim Ecco 2236
•Filter Media: Filter Floss, Eheim Substrat
•Lighting: Odyssea 3x 3T5HO9watt bulbs 
•Hours of Lighting: 2 hours 1 bulb, 6 hours 2 bulbs
•Heater: Eheim Jager 75watt
•Powerhead:
•Controllers/Monitors: Milwaukee pH controller & monitor mc122

PARAMETERS:

•pH: 7.1 
•GH: 4
•Temp.: 77

FAUNA(Fish): 
•Current residents: Dwarf Neon Rainbows, Gertrudae Rainbows, Signifer Rainbows, Threadfin Rainbows, Affinis and Zebra Otos, Crosso Reticulatus, , Rummy Noses, Ramshorn Snails

FLORA(Plants): Pogostemon stellatus, Nesaea Crassicaulis, Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba', Bacopa Caroliniana, Taiwan Moss, Limnophila aromatica, Pogostemon erectus, Pogostemon helferi - Downoi, Ranunculus inundatas, Staurogyne repens, Ludwigia inclinata, Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata "cuba", Lindernia rotundifolia 'variegated', Ludwigia Glandulosa, Riccia fluitans, Rotala wallichi, Rotala macranda, Echinodorus tenellus, Hydrocotyle verticillata, Myriophyllum sp. 'red stem', Hydrophila pinnatifida, Cabomba piauhyensis

FURNISHINGS: 2x pieces of drift wood, 2x flat stones

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

•Frequency of Water Changes: 1x/wk
•% Water change: 50%
•Dosing: 10ppm KSO4; 9ppm KNO3; 1ppm KPO4
•Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $450
•Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: LOTS, lots of trimming since stem plants kept outgrowing the tank
•pH from the tap: 7.2
•"Tank influences/inspirations": collectoritis
•"Special Thanks": Airbaggedmazda, Algae Beater, April, Bien Lim, Blurry, Crimper, CRS Fan, gouedi, Rastapus
•Fish purchased from: April, Fantasy Aquatics, Canadian Aquatics Equipment and supplies purchased from: Canadian Aquatics, Craigslist, Blurry, Bien Lim, J&L Aquatics
•Aquatic plants purchased from: Algae Beater, Fantasy Aquatics, Roger's Aquatics, Blurry, Bien Lim

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/noob-starting-love-hobby-30994/


----------



## kacairns

THEME (Type of biotope): South American Biotope/No theme

TANK START DATE: October 7, 2012
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: As soon as I have enough funds to rip down the house and rebuild with half basement fish room!

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 180g (6'x2'x2')
Substrate: Eco-complete Black
Filtration: Marineland Sump model 4
Filter Media: Filter floss, Purigen, Biochem Stars/Pot scrubbers, Bio-wheels 
Lighting: 156w Giesemann Pure Actinic, 234w Giessmann Aquaflora 156w 6400k Daylight
Hours of Lighting: 11:30am - 1pm Pure Actinic, 12:30-7pm Giessmann Aquaflora, 2pm-4pm Daylight, 6:30pm - 11pm Pure Actinic
Heater: 2x Aqueon 250w
Powerhead: Return pumps 2x Rio+ 2500
Controllers/Monitors: Digital Aquatics Reef Keeper Lite

PARAMETERS:

pH: 7.8
GH: 7
KH: 6
Temp.: 79.5F

FAUNA(Fish):

Current residents:
40 Rummynose Tetra
3 Glowlight Tetra
3 Cardinal Tetra
1 Male Blue Superdelta Betta
1 Male Black/White Halfmoon Betta
1 Male Red Veil Tail Betta
3 Female Betta
10 Oto
2 Male Silvertip BNP
1 Female Silvertip BNP
1 Female Long Fin Pleco
1 Female Long Fin Albino Pleco
1 "L144", I know its not actually that, but that is what it was sold to me as...
1 Calico Pleco
50+ 1/4" BNP fry, father is Silvertip, mother is most likely Long Fin or Long Fin Albino

Former residents:
2 Female Betta
1 female Silvertip BNP


FLORA(Plants):
Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'
Echinodorus Red Flame
Echinodorus Ozelot
Hygrophila difformis
Alternanthera reineckii 'Purple' (lilacina)
Dwarf Hair Grass
Java Fern

FURNISHINGS:

2 pieces of drift wood
Lots of Dragon Stone
2 Texas Holey Rock

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Every 2 weeks
% Water change: 20%
Dosing: EI fert dosing, plus GH, KH buffering and Prime on Water change
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): Can't make that public knowledge otherwise wife will kill me! =)
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 2 hours
pH from the tap: 7.2
Breeding success stories: Just had some of my pleco's spawn
Fish purchased from: Canadian Aquatics, Fantasy Aquatics, IPU, Canadian Aqua Farms
Aquatic plants purchased from: Aquaflora through King Ed

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:
180g Planted Community Tank

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## Sploosh

*THEME* (Type of biotope): Invert only Tank

*TANK START DATE:* April 1st/2012 
*TANK RETIREMENT DATE:* June 14th/2012 - Upgraded to 10G Tank, switched focus to CPO breeding

*SETUP:*
*Tank:* Hagen Elite 5G - 17-3/4"x7-1/8"x9-7/8"
*Substrate:* Crushed Coral
*Filtration:* Single Air Driven Sponge Filter
*Filter Media:* Foam, Substrate, Plants
*Lighting:* Hagen 9W Stock Light
*Hours of Lighting:* Varied from 10-12 hours at first, eventually adjusted to 9 hours a day - 7 days a week.
*Heater:* Marina 10W
*Air pump:* Fusion 100

*PARAMETERS:*
pH:7.5
Temp:75F

*FAUNA*(Inverts): 
All Prior Residents:
Micro Crabs (Limnopilos Naiyanetri)
Crystal White Shrimp (Caridina Cantonensis)
Blueberry Shrimp (Neocaridina Heteropoda or Caridina Babaulti)
Red-Nosed Shrimp (Caridina Gracilirostris)
Hitchhiker Pond Snail

*FLORA*(Plants): 
Ludwigia Ovalus
Java Fern
Java Moss
Moss Ball
Duckweed

*FURNISHINGS:*
Driftwood, Limestone

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:*
First "Dive" back into "fish"keeping.
Frequency of Water Changes: 20% once per week
Dosing: Flourish Comprehensive
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): Under $60
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 2 hours
"Tank influences/inspirations": Dwarf Shrimps - didn't know they existed, once I did, started a small tank... Then saw Micro Crabs...
Breeding success stories: Blueberry Shrimps - I started with One female - Now I have them in multiple tanks.
Red-Nosed shrimps - Not exactly successful at breeding, though was able to raise a couple fry to 7 days, unfortunately with no brackish tank setup they couldn't develop through the final stages.
Inverts purchased from: Pet Boutique
Equipment and supplies purchased from: Pet Boutique
Type of food you fed your inverts: Fluval Shrimp Pellets, Hikari Algae Wafers & Frozen Bloodworms
Water test kit used: API Test Strips

*PICTURE OF TANK SETUP* as-of 30/May/2012 








*=============================================*

*THEME* (Type of biotope): Mixed Species Planted Community - No Theme

*ORIGINAL TANK (15g) START DATE:* April 28th 2012
*UPGRADE TANK (33g) START DATE:* December 16th 2012
*TANK RETIREMENT DATE:* We Shall See....

*SETUP:*
*Tank;*
Original: 15G (24"x12.5"x12")
Current: 33G (36"x12"x17.5")
*Substrate:* SeaChem Black Flourite
*Filtration;* 
Custom: Fluval Nano Canister w/ Spray Bar - Modified w/ Elite Air Driven Dual Sponge Filter 
(5 "T" Junctions - 6 Foam Sponges) - x1 
Hydor Koralia Nano (240gph) wrapped with Bio-Sponge (Large-Short) - x2
*Filter Media:* 6 Small Sponges, 2 Bio-Sponges, Substrate, Plants
*Lighting:* 36" Odyssea T5HO Fixture (39Wx2), Hagen Glo T5HO Bulbs (1x6700k LifeGlo, 1x18000k PowerGlo)
*Hours of Lighting:* 1 bulb 10 Hours (8-6) 3 bulbs 5 Hours (10:18-3:18), 7 Days a Week
*Heater:* 150W Eheim Jager Heater (76F) 
*Air Supply:* Fusion Quiet Power 700 feeding 6 air stones via 2 - 4-way gang valves
*Powerhead:* See Filtration
*Controllers/Monitors:* Timer for Light

*PARAMETERS:*
pH: 7.0
GH: 5.6
KH: 2.8
Temp: 76F

*FAUNA* (Fish and Shrimp): 
Current residents:
?2? Worm (Phylum Annelida: Oligochaeta)
1 Male Guppy (Poecilia Reticulata)
1 Banded Dwarf Loach (Yunnanilus Cruciatus)
?1? Blue Pearl Shrimp Fry (Neocaridina Zhangjiajiensis)
2 Lampeye Killies (Aplocheilichthys Normani)
2 Clown Killies (Pseudepiplatys Annulatus)
2 Vampire Shrimp (Atyopsis Gabonensis)
2 Panda Loach (Protomyzon Pachychilus)
3 Gold Lined Loach (Sewellia Lineolata)
3 Flower Shrimp (Atyopsis Moluccensis)
4 Orange Sunkist Shrimp (Caridina Propinqua)
5 Orange Eye Blue Tiger Shrimp (Caridina Cantonensis)
5 Anchor Catfish (Hara Jerdoni)
9 Blackwing Hatchetfish (Carnegiella Marthae)
9 Marble Hatchetfish (Carnegiella Strigata)

Former residents:
"Mini" - Lampeye Killi (Aplocheilichthys Normani)
3 Blue Shrimp (Neocaridina?)
1 Orange Eye Blue Tiger Shrimp (Caridina Cantonensis)
8 Blue Pearl Shrimp (Neocaridina Zhangjiajiensis)

*FLORA* (Plants): 
Floating Pcs of Riccia, Pearl Weed, Pygmy Chain Sword, Fissidens Moss, Java Moss
1 Coffee Anubias (Anubias Barteri "Coffeefolia")
1 Patch Fissidens Moss (Fissidens Fontanus)
1 Small Java Fern (Microsorum Pteropus)
1 Riccia Rock (Riccia Fluitans)
2 Moss Balls (Chladophora Aegagropila)
2 Giant Hygro (Hygrophila Corymbosa)
3 Echinodorus Vesuvius (Echinodorus Angustifolia)
3 Echinodorus Aflame 
4 bunches Pygmy Chain Sword (Echinodorus Tenellus)

*FURNISHINGS:*
Slate, River Rock, Driftwood

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:*
*Frequency of Water Changes:* Currently Adjusting, Average Once a Week
*% Water change:* 25% Average
*Dosing:* Flourish Comprehensive (10mL each WC, 3mL Daily in between), Nutrafin KH Booster & African Cichlid Conditioner (to bring wc water to pH7.0), Almond Leaves
*Types of foods used:* Hikari Algae Wafers, FD & Frozen Bloodworms, Guppy Pellets. Nutrafin Livebearer flake & Tropical Flake. Canadian Aqua Farm Freeze-Dried Blackworms, FD BW w/ Spinach, FD Brine Shrimp. Live Wingless Fruit Flies
*Estimated cost of setup* (not including livestock): Under $600...
*Estimate weekly maintenance time spent:* 6 Hours +/- could spend less
*pH from the tap:* Varies from below 5.0 to 5.5
*Water test kit used:* Generic TDS Meter, Nutrafin Liquid tests; pH, NH3, No2, No3, GH, KH

*"Tank influences/inspirations":* Originally Inspired to start up a new tank by 2 Old Pets - One Hybrid Cornsnake (Red/Albino Cross) Named "Viper", and an Albino Killifish (Trying very hard to remember which species) named "Killi". The 15G I started with was "Viper's" Tank, the 33G is similar dimensions to the tank "Killi" was in (would eat other fish larger than himself - I'm still trying to figure that one out) 
I had never tried a "Community" tank before, and since I got back into "aquarium-ing" via dwarf shrimps, I figured I would try a mixed fish/shrimp planted tank, with some mid-high light plants and no co2. Went well in the 15G till the fish I added grew up, then moved to the 33G. Much better size for them. 
Scape design is a culmination of various tanks I saw while surfing over the months before set-up, and what I thought would work best for creating different flow zones with minimal equipment in the tank. 
So far so good 

*"Special Thanks":* Jasonator for the tank/stand/heater/glass, kacairns for the light/driftwood, Fish Rookie for the 1st Hydor Koralia, Emily for the plant trimmings, Reckon for the Riccia Rock, waynet for the OEBT's, Frank at Ebi-Ken for the OEBT's and Panda Loaches, Charles & Pat at Canadian Aquatics for the Blackwing Hatchets/TDS Meter/Almond Leaves, Canadian Aqua Farm for the Freeze Dried foods, fxbillie for the driftwood, Pet Boutique for the livestock/plants/equipment/supplies/help, and of course BCA and Members for all the help/support/advice since I've joined. 

*Breeding success stories:* Lampeye Killifish - During summer they were as prolific as the guppies!, unfortunately I didn't have an empty tank to transfer *eggs* to and raise *fry*, although 1 survived in the tank ("L.O"), and I found 4 in a bucket with plant trimmings! (was sitting at room temp w/ no wc's for 3 weeks - 1G bucket), 3 survived and are doing well. 
Most recently I was able to artificially hatch some Blue Pearl Shrimp eggs.
*Fish and Shrimp purchased from:* Pet Boutique, Mr Pets, Canadian Aquatics, Ebi-Ken, waynet
*Equipment and supplies purchased from:* Pet Boutique, Mr Pets, Jasonator, kacairns, fish rookie
*Aquatic plants purchased from:* Pet Boutique, Canadian Aquatics

*LINK TO MY BCA TANK JOURNAL, PHOTO GALLERY*

*MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP*


----------



## bigfry

THEME (Type of biotope): No theme

TANK START DATE: 08/2009
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: 11/2011

SETUP:

•Tank (dimensions):48"x16"x24" 
•Substrate:Eco-complete
•Filtration:Eheim 2026
•Filter Media:Eheim stock media
•Lighting:GLO dual 48" 54w T5
•Hours of Lighting:timer 8hrs
•Heater:200w
•Powerhead:nil
•Controllers/Monitors:8 hrs pressurized CO2, 1.5 bps

PARAMETERS:

•pH:6.8
•GH:?
•Temp.:75F

FAUNA(Fish): 
•Current residents:20 rummynoses, dozens red cherry shrimps
•Former residents:

FLORA(Plants): HC,blyxa japonica,cryptocoryne wendtii,ludwigia arcuata,rotala macrandra,rotala macradra 'narrow leaf',subwassertang,hygrophila polysperma

FURNISHINGS:7 pieces driftwoods

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

•Frequency of Water Changes:every 2weeks
•% Water change:40%
•Dosing:3 times every week alternating macros and micros every other day, no dosing on 7th day.
•Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock):
•Estimate weekly maintenance time spent:1 hour (once plants filled in and parameters stabled)
•"Special Thanks":
•Breeding success stories:
•Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from:
•Aquatic plants purchased from:BCA members

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## monkE

THEME (Type of biotope): Planted Community

TANK START DATE: 1 year ago
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: as soon as the rest of the fish sell!

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 125 gallon 6 footer
Substrate: silica sand (formerly silica and eco complete) 
Filtration: Eheim 2080
Filter Media: Ehiem media + purigen
Lighting: twin Odysea 36" T5HOx 3 
Hours of Lighting: 10 total, 2 on for 6 hours, all three on for 4 hours (on both light fixutres) 
Heater: AquaHeat 300w
Powerhead: Hydor
Controllers/Monitors: Eyes and Ears, and nose and mouth i suppose
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: - Does CO2 fit here???

PARAMETERS:

pH: 7.2 
GH: never tested on this tank though equilibrium was dosed with each water change
Temp.: 77

FAUNA(Fish):

Current residents: 
Former residents: Angels, Rams, Clown Loaches, Geos, Black Spot Tetras, Pearl Danios, Rainbows, bn plecos, clown plecos, tiger panaque, royal pleco, kribs,

FLORA(Plants): First setup: Java Fern, Dwarf Sag, Vals, Pogostemon, Amazon Sword, 
Second setup: Java Fern, Vals, Pogostemon

FURNISHINGS: Lots of driftwood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
% Water change: 50
Dosing: Prime, Equilibrium and very rarely Flourish Comprehensive
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $1000
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 2 hours
pH from the tap: don't know
"Tank influences/inspirations": BCA's Planted section
"Special Thanks": Mferko for the great deal, Cowis for some awesome photos, and everyone who posts in the planted section for all the advice and information. 
Breeding success stories: Angel Fish 67 fry grown out and sold 
Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: Mostly IPU + Canadian Aquatics + private sales
Aquatic plants purchased from: IPU, neoh, CRS Fan

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:
First Incarnation: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/125g-angel-planted-update-23874/
Second Incarnation: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/125-gallon-angel-tank-half-sold-rescape-34481/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP
First Incarnation: 








Second Incarnation:


----------



## AdobeOtoCat

THEME (Type of biotope):Mixed Reef Tank
TANK START DATE: December 13, 2012

SETUP:

•Tank: ADA 60P
•Substrate: Carib Sea Live Sand (20lbs)
•Filtration: Cadlights pipeless protein skimmer, Cadlights nano bio reactor, Eheim compact 1000 return pump.
•Filter Media: vertex bio pellets 
•Lighting: PHAROS 90W LED from aQled
•Hours of lighting: 12 hours/day with controller (sunset/sunrise)
•Heater: Visitherm Heater 150W
•Controllers/Monitors: None
•Powerhead: vortech mp 10 es

PARAMETERS:

•pH: 8.0
•Alkalinity: 1.023
•KH: 200ppm
•Calcium: 450
•Temp.: 26°C

FAUNA: 
Current residents:
2 x False Percula Clown Fish
Potters Angel
Mystery Wrasse
Yellow Watchman Goby

Former residents:
Neon wrasse
Tiger Pistol Shrimp

CORALS: 
Blue tipped elegance coral
Frogspawn
Pulsating Xenia
Flower Pot Coral
Torch Coral
Green Leather Coral
Green Magician Paly
Galaxea 
Purple Mushroom
Orange Zoanthids
Meteor Shower Cyphastrea
Red Hard Coral (Need ID)

FURNISHINGS:
Bali (Indonesian) Live Rock
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

•Frequency of Water Changes: 1 weekly
•% Water change: 10%
•Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): at least $1300
•Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: varies
•pH from the tap through RO/DI: 5.0 (Burnaby South)
•"Tank influences/inspirations": Seahorse_Fanatic
•Breeding success stories: None
•Fish purchased from: JL Aquatics, King Ed Pets
•Equipment and supplies purchased from: BCA classifieds, J&L, King Ed Pets, Aquariums West, Cadlights, aQled.
•Corals Purchased from: BCA members, Rogers Aquatics, King Ed Pets.
•Type of food you feed your fish/corals: Blood worms, frozen brine shrimp, tetra color tropical granules, hikari seaweed extreme, KENT phytoplex.
Dosing:
•Dry dosing of CaCl2 and MgSO4
•ZEOvit Nano-Power Reef Additives
LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:
My ADA 60P REEF
MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## monkE

THEME (Type of biotope):Saltwater/Reefers

TANK START DATE: Jan 18th 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: hopefully a long time from now

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): standard 20 gallon
Substrate: Marine sand (unknown brand or origin)
Filtration: AC 30 with only carbon and a Remora Nano Skimmer
Filter Media: Carbon sheets
Lighting: aQ.LED Pro 24"
Hours of Lighting: 12 hour with full sunrise/sunset cycle
Heater: Fluval 
Powerhead: Hydor K4
Controllers/Monitors: none
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: none

PARAMETERS:

pH: 8.2
Temp.: 77
S.G.: 1.025

FAUNA(Fish):

Current residents: 2 Clown Fish, 1 firefish Goby, 4 hermit crabs, 1 scooter blenny, 2 cleaner shrimp

CORAL: Colt Coral, Electric Green Candycane, Hammer Coral, Zoas, Green Button Polyps, Leather coral, Flowerpot, Zenia, unknown other

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
% Water change: 10%
Dosing: Reef Buffer
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $500
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: varies 
pH from the tap: untested
"Tank influences/inspirations": Frank from aQ. LED's fantastic cube display tank, J&L's front door display, Tommy - Ultreef's amazing 90gallon 
"Special Thanks": Harp - Purple Monkey, Frank from aQ.LED, John - Dizturbd1, Tommy - Ultreef
Breeding success stories: not yet
Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from:IPU, J&L and private sales
Aquatic plants purchased from:
Type of food you feed your fish: Mysis shrimp, bloodworms, sinking pellets

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/20-gallon-reef-4-week-update-35586/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## m_class2g

*Theme:*
Predatory Community - Monster Fish

Built - October 2011
Currently Running

*Setup:*
Tank (dimensions): Custom designed 315 gallon acrylic tank. 7 Feet Long, 3 Wide, 2 High
Filtration: Custom Sump Filtration (150 Gallon)
Filter Media: Bacteria house media, japanese mat, k1 moving bed technology, ceramic rings, crush coral
Lighting: x2 3 feet Compact Flo. lighting units
Hours of Lighting: 1 hour a week?
Heater: 1000w Jehmco Heater & Controller
Powerhead: Hydor Koralia Magnum 6 & Koralia 4
UV: Coralife turbo twist 36w
Controllers/Monitors: PH Pinpoint Monitor
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: Hiblow 20 air pump, Azoo auto power on back up air pump, APC backup power model 1500

*Parameters*
PH: 7.2
Temp: 82F

*Residents:*
Current: 24 inch red tail golden arowana, 18-19 inch widebar datnoid, 12 inch clown loach, x3 18 inch spinibarbus hollandi, x3 8 inch super red severums
Former: F2 black diamond leopoldi stingrays, captive bred kelberi bahia peacock bass

*Maintenance:*
Frequency of Water Changes: Once a week
% Water change: 40% straight from tap
Dosing: Anti chlorine, aquarium salt, baking soda to buffer PH
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): Too much.
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1 hour
PH from the tap: 6.5
Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: Tank from Titan Aquatics, Phoenix Arizona. Furniture stand, locally custom made. 
Type of food you feed your fish: Hikari Pellets, Smelt, Prawn

*LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:*

Facebook: Exotic Aquaria | Facebook
Website: www.exoticaquaria.ca
YouTube: Exotic Aquaria's Channel - YouTube
BCA Build Thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/315-gallon-setup-titan-aquatic-21512/


----------



## Pamela

THEME (Type of biotope): No theme

TANK START DATE: February 2013

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 12.5"L x 7"D x 8 1/4"H
Tank (gallons): 3.5 gallons
Substrate: CaribSea Aragonite
Filtration: Fluval 1+ Internal Filter
Filter Media: Sponge
Lighting: Atman Clip-on Light (I'm unsure of the wattage)
Hours of Lighting: 8-11 hours
Heater: Aqueon Mini Heater (10 watt)

PARAMETERS:

pH: 7.8
Temp.: 24 celsius

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Golden Apple Snail

FLORA(Plants): Windelov Fern

FURNISHINGS: Locally Collected Sticks & River Stones. Ferns tied to black lava rock.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once a week or so
% Water change: 30%
Dosing: pinch of Equilibrium
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): about $65
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 5 minutes
pH from the tap: 6.0
Fish purchased from: snail was given to me
Equipment and supplies purchased from: North America Pet Store, J & L Aquatics, King Ed's
Aquatic plants purchased from: came from another tank of mine
Type of food you feed your fish: Hikari Algae Wafers & Hikari Carnivore Pellets

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP










THEME (Type of biotope): No theme

TANK START DATE: August(?) 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: soon

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 20"L x 7"D x 11 3/4"H
Tank (gallons): 5 gallons
Substrate: Estes Black Sand
Filtration: Fluval Spec Stock Filtration System
Filter Media: Sponge & Bio Balls
Lighting: Fluval Spec Stock LED
Hours of Lighting: 10 hours
Heater: Aqueon Mini Heater (10 watt)
Powerhead: Fluval Spec Stock Powerhead/Pump

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.0 
Temp.: 24 celsius

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: 1.1 Betta albimarginata & 1 Sparkling Pygmy Gourami
Former residents: 4 Sparkling Pygmy Gouramis

FLORA(Plants): Windelov Fern & Java Fern

FURNISHINGS: Shrimp Tube & ? Root. Ferns tied to black lava rocks.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once a week
% Water change: 30-40%
Dosing: couple drops of Flourish once a month
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $145
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 10 minutes
pH from the tap: 6.0
Fish purchased from: BCAquaria Auction & Fantasy Aquatic
Equipment and supplies purchased from: Petsmart, J & L Aquatics, The Wet Spot (Oregon)
Aquatic plants purchased from: came from another tank of mine
Type of food you feed your fish: Whiteworms, Grindal Worms, Live Brine Shrimp, Omega One Flakes

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## hondas3000

THEME (Type of biotope): Free style

TANK START DATE:
TANK RETIREMENT DATE:

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 8ft x 7ft x 3.5ft
Tank (gallons): 1200 gallon
Substrate: None
Filtration: 180 gallon Sump and pool sand filter
Filter Media: k1 media, pot scrubber, ceramic ring
Lighting: 2 x 4 ft shop light
Hours of Lighting: 10 hours
Heater: 1500W 
Powerhead: 2 hydor koralia 8
Controllers/Monitors: still saving up for it
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: HiBlow HP 80 Air Pump

PARAMETERS:

pH: 7.1
GH: n/a
KH: n/a
Temp.: 27 Celsius

FAUNA(Fish):

Current residents: Asian arowana, stingray and some cichlids
Former residents: Too many to list 

FLORA(Plants): n/a

FURNISHINGS:

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: drip system about 6Gallon an hour
% Water change: 25% every 2 weeks.
Dosing: none
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $5000
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 2 hours
pH from the tap: 7.0
"Tank influences/inspirations": Monster fish keepers
"Special Thanks": My Wife
Breeding success stories: cichlids and stingray
Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: Canadian Aquatics, Mike exotic, BCaquaria
Aquatic plants purchased from: n/a
Type of food you feed your fish: Sole fish, prawn and grand sumo

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/1200-gallon-plywood-build-2-a-26298/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## dino

theme: community
setup: 
tank: 230 acrylic tank with rounded corners dual overflow and bottom bulkheads. 
substrate: pool filter sand
filtration:fx5 full of media, 60 gal sump with 15 gal bioballs ceramic media and sponges 1200gph return pump
heater: titanium all metal 
light: oddysea three bulb t5

parameters
6.7 ph
others ill test tonight
temp 80 f

current fish
black arow tbar and geos

feed: smelt,bloodworm, pellet, shrimp






Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trout

THEME: Rockscape turned SA biotope'ish

TANK START DATE: Apr '12
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: N/A

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 75x45x45cm 
Tank (gallons): 38g/171l
Substrate: ADA additives, Powersand S, Aquasoil Amazonia reg. and powder
Filtration: Eheim 2217, Cal 13/17mm filter pipes
Filter Media: Eheim macaroni and cocoa puff, standard filter pad x 2, no carbon pad
Lighting: DIY LED w/ sunrise sunset controller. 8 x 3w XML cool white, 4 x 3w XML warm 
Hours of Lighting: 11hr total, 6 hour on full
Heater: Hydor Inline 200w
Powerhead: nothing originally, added a small 125gph recently
Controllers/Monitors: DIM4 light controller. Drop checkers
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: none, just surface agitation, occasionally lots when h20 level low via Lily pipe. CO2 was pressurized via GLA reg and 10lb bottle, currently running DIY w champagne yeast

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.2-6.4 last i looked
GH: never tested
KH: 5
Temp.: currently runnning 79f

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: 5x Lemon tetra, 5x Rummynose Tetra, 6x Adult Dicrossus mac's (2 fry in breeder), 2x Oto's, 2 CRS, 1 PFR, 3 2yr old Amano's
Former residents: Lots of lemons, a few CPD's

FLORA(Plants): Crypt parva, C. lucens, C. becktii 'petchi', C. nurii, Hygro polysperma 'ceylon', Rotala nanjenshan, Ludwigia arcuata, Downoi, Neasae crassicalus Tonia belem (none left  ). newer additions include: A. reineckii, Cyrpt balansae, Aflame sword. mind my spelling on some of these

FURNISHINGS: Ryouh stone, recently added arbutus

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once a week for the first 4-5 months, recently once every 10 days or so
% Water change: 20-30%
Dosing: EI dry dosing, recently very little
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): lost track once over $2000, but somewhere around there....
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent:1/2-1hr
pH from the tap: 7
"Tank influences/inspirations": aquascaping and planted tanks in general, natural landscapes, IALPC, and of course everyones beautiful tanks out there and of course here at BCA

"Special Thanks": all the awesome members and sponsers here. especially Miyabi Aqua (and Aquariums west) for making ADA available to us all. And a huge thanks to Charles and Patrick for all every shipment of amazing livestock! and my LFS of course

Breeding success stories: 21 Lemon tetra fry, were left in the tank until adults and moved to my 55g. Currently have 2 dicrossus fry in a breeder, had about 7 spawns total, but no successful care yet shown by the mother, she will eat the eggs before 60 hrs

Fish purchased from: Canadian Aquatics, Island Pet Zone

Equipment and supplies purchased from: all over the continent

Aquatic plants purchased from: Aquaflora via Canadian Aquatics

Type of food you feed your fish: frozen bloodworms, frozen mysis, frozen mixed blend, tropical flake, veggie cichlid pellets -baby sinking, kens cichlid pellets, repashy veg and comm., blanched zucchini once in a blue moon

Water test kit used: outdated master test kit, kH kit, drop cheker

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/ada-75-p-dicrossus-fry-27762/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP - old pic for now.....will update










current pic mar 2013










***********************************************************************************************

THEME (Type of biotope): No theme

TANK START DATE: Apr 2011
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: possibly soon

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 23"l x 13"h x 9-11"d
Tank (gallons): 13g bowfront
Substrate: Fluval stratum
Filtration: Eheim 2213, cal lily pipes
Filter Media: standard Eheim no carbon pad
Lighting: GLO T5H0 24w, geissman midday
Hours of Lighting: 12
Heater: Fluval m 100w
Powerhead: none
Controllers/Monitors: none
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: none, surface agitation. DIY Co2 champagne yeast

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.7
GH: dont know
KH: 5
Temp.: 76f

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: 7 pink danios, many small snails
Former residents: rummynose, CPD's, CRS mixed grades, PFR's, Amano's,

FLORA(Plants): HC, Dwarf hairgrass, unknown rotala, Blyxa j., A. reineckii, java moss, xmass moss, lilaeopsis m., something else....

FURNISHINGS: Natural rocks, currently some driftwood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: when it needs it, once a month-ish
% Water change: 30%
Dosing: none, tried EI dry dosing but stopped due to algae
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): cant recall, roughly $400-500
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1hr when it was in its prime, now maybe 5 mins
pH from the tap: 7
"Tank influences/inspirations": first planted tank, no real influence other than discovering the hobby
"Special Thanks": Mykiss for the CRS last year 
Breeding success stories: had a few CRS shrimplets that "disappeared" thanks to some CPD's
Fish purchased from: Island petzone. Can Aquatics, Aquar Central.
Equipment and supplies purchased from: All over
Aquatic plants purchased from: LFS's
Type of food you feed your fish: mixed bag of shrimp food and mainly the same as what goes in the tank above
Water test kit used: master test kit, KH kit, drop checker

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/13g-rimless-bow-pics-pic-heavy-26881/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP - also an old pic, will update soon










****************************************************************************************************

THEME (Type of biotope): none

TANK START DATE: 2009-2010 dont recall
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: going to a new home soon

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 48x21x12
Tank (gallons):55g
Substrate: gravel topped with fluval stratum
Filtration: one Fluval U3
Filter Media: U3 stock pads
Lighting: GLO T5HO 48"
Hours of Lighting: 12
Heater: 150w in tank
Powerhead: Sicce voyager 2 
Controllers/Monitors: none
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: none, powerhead

PARAMETERS:

pH:7 last time i checked which was a long time ago
GH:?
KH:?
Temp.: 76f

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: lemon tetras, angelfish, 1 gourami, a few 5+yr old black skirt tetras
Former residents: neons, clown loach, danios, cories

FLORA(Plants): giant vals, crypr wendtii red, crypt parva, c. lutea, java fern, java moss, windelov java fern, xmass moss, few clippings and floaters

FURNISHINGS: driftwood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: 3-4 a year
% Water change: 40%
Dosing: none
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): maybe 200-300
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1-2 hour a year
pH from the tap: 7
"Tank influences/inspirations": none first tank
"Special Thanks": my buddy for selling me the tank and fish and getting me into the hobby.
Breeding success stories: none
Fish purchased from: came with tank, few from LFS, IsalndPetZone
Equipment and supplies purchased from: dont remember exactly 
Aquatic plants purchased from: LFS
Type of food you feed your fish: flake and pellets, once or twice a week frozen bloodworms
Water test kit used: none

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

N/A

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP

added pic!


----------



## blurry

THEME (Type of biotope): No theme

TANK START DATE:April 2012, redid in Nov 2012
TANK RETIREMENT DATE:Once 65 gets set up

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions):30" 12" 12"
Tank (gallons):20 Gal Long
Substrate:Fluval Stratum Shrimp
Filtration:Eheim 2213 Inline co2 Atomizer
Filter Media: Seachem purigen, Floss, Sponge, eheim substrat, eheim ehfimech
Lighting: Odyssea 36" 3 bulb t5ho
Hours of Lighting:10 Hour of lighting, 5 hr of 1 bulb, 2 hrs off, 5 hrs of 2 bulbs
Heater: Eheim 75 watt heater
Powerhead: N/A
Controllers/Monitors: Digital thermometer
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: 5 Pound Co2 1 bps

PARAMETERS:

pH: N/A
GH: N/A
KH: N/A
Temp.: 82 F

FAUNA(Fish):

Current residents: Amano Shrimps, Flying Fox, Lyretail guppies, Neon Tetra, Pygmy cories
Former residents: Australian Blue Eyes Rainbows, Forktail Blue Eyes, Cherry Shrimps

FLORA(Plants): N/A

FURNISHINGS: Driftwood with Java fern and anubias attached

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Once a week
% Water change: 40-50%
Dosing: Excel after WC
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $380 (Co2 Tank)
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30 min
pH from the tap: N/A
"Tank influences/inspirations": N/A
"Special Thanks": Reckon, Bien Lim, Guys from Fantasy
Breeding success stories: Guppies breed like its nothing
Fish purchased from: Fantasy Aquatic, Islandpet
Equipment and supplies purchased from: Kingeds, Islandpets, and Canadian Aquatics
Aquatic plants purchased from: VAHS Nov Auction and Fantasy Aquatics
Type of food you feed your fish: Blood worms
Water test kit used: N/A

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP
Kinda old, Tank looks like a jungle atm just growing everything out.


----------



## ckl

THEME (Type of biotope): No theme

TANK START DATE: September 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE:

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 24" x 12" x 16" (w x d x h)
Tank (gallons): 20g
Substrate: Eco complete
Filtration: Aqua Clear 30
Filter Media: Purigen, Foam, Bio, crushed coral
Lighting: DIY LED
Hours of Lighting: 10 hours
Heater: Aqueon 150W
Powerhead: none
Controllers/Monitors: None
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: None

PARAMETERS:

pH: 7.5
GH: 8dGH
KH: 3dKH
Temp.: 77

FAUNA(Fish):

Current residents: Black Skirt Tetras, neon tetras, Serpae Tetras, dwarf parrotfish, nerite snails
Former residents:

FLORA(Plants): Annubias var. Nana, Annubias barteri var. bateri, Java Fern, Christmas moss, hairgrass, Limnophila sessiliflora, Cryptocoryn cordata, mystery plant

FURNISHINGS: zebra rock, mopani wood, Malaysian driftwood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: 1 per week
% Water change: 40%
Dosing: 2ml excel daily, 2ml Seachem NPK and comprehensive twice a week
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): > $200 
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: Lots of time trimming
pH from the tap: ~7.0
"Tank influences/inspirations": 
"Special Thanks": Reckon (general advice), effox (advice on raising KH/GH)
Breeding success stories: 
Fish purchased from: Island Pets Unlimited
Equipment and supplies purchased from: King Ed Pet Centre, Island Pets Unlimited, Petsmart
Aquatic plants purchased from: Island Pets Unlimited, King Ed Pet Centre
Type of food you feed your fish: Tropical flake food
Water test kit used: Nutrafin master kit, API water hardness kit.

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...reshwater-planted-community-tank-setup-61777/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## Reckon

THEME Riparium

TANK START DATE: July 4

SETUP:

•Tank (dimensions): 20" L x 11.5" W x 21.5" T (water is only up to 6" height)
• Tank (gallons): Munster Rimless 21.5 Gallon (approx. 8 gal of water only)
•Substrate: ADA Amazonia and White Pool filter Sand
•Filtration: Fluval U1
•Filter Media: Foam
•Lighting: RAPID LED x6 CREE XPG (x2 cool, x2 neutral, x2 warm)
•Hours of Lighting: 8 hours
•Heater: None
•CO2: 5lb aluminum, Rhinox diffuser; 1 bubble per 2 seconds

PARAMETERS:

•pH: ~6.0
•GH: 3
•KH:2
•Temp.: 75F

FAUNA(Fish): 
•Current residents: Apistogramma Panduro, Otos

FLORA(Plants): Cryptocornes, Dwarf Cyperus, Peace Lily, Pilea, Orange Sedge, Echinodorus 'Marble Queen', Red Root Floaters, Golden Creeping Jenny, Hygrophilia Pinnatifida

FURNISHINGS: Black background, Twisted Rosewood, Slate, Riparium Supply Hanging Planter and Nano Trellis Rafts

•Frequency of Water Changes: x1 per 2 weeks
•% Water change: 50%
•Dosing: 1/2 EI
•Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): ~$400
•Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1 hour every 2 weeks
•pH from the tap: 7.0
•"Tank influences/inspirations": Riparium Supply
•"Special Thanks": My wife, my grandmother-in-law, Riparium Supply, Youmakemesohappy, Island Pets Unlimited, Ebi-Ken, gklaw, Canadian Aquatics, TomC, adobeotocat


----------



## deepRED

THEME (Type of biotope): Always changing...

SETUP:

•Tank (dimensions):96"x"30"24"
• Tank (gallons): 300
•Substrate: Seachem Onyx Sand
•Filtration: Home made trickle filter 
•Filter Media: Sechem Pond Matrix, dollar store scrubbies, jap mat, and filter floss
•Lighting: Clamp on work lights from Walmart - Screw in CFL's (6000k) 35w x 3
•Hours of Lighting: 10
•Heater:Eheim Ebo Jager 300w x2
•Powerhead: Koralia 1200gph x2
•Controllers/Monitors: none
•Air pump/Oxygen Supply: none

PARAMETERS:

•pH: 6.4-6.6
•GH: 2
•KH: 2
•Temp.: 76f

FAUNA(Fish): 
•Current residents:

Cardinal Tetras
Rummy Nose Tetras
Bleeding Heart Tetras
Head and Tail light Tetras
Red tail Hemiodis
Praecox Rainbows
Barilius bakerii

•Former residents:

Too many to name

FLORA(Plants):

Nothing special a few crypts and some wisteria. Will be adding some more floating plants soon.

Furnishings:

Manzanita branches and stumps

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

•Frequency of Water Changes: Once a week

•% Water change: 50%

•Dosing: GH and KH buffer

•Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $2800 - including tank, lumber for homemade stand, filter media and parts, pumps, heaters, lighting and construction (tank is in-wall)

•Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 2 hours

•Fish purchased from:

Current livestock from Canadian Aquatics, Fantasy Aquatic

•Equipment and supplies purchased from:

Tank was special ordered from Tru-Vu in California, shipped to Seattle and brought up for me by King Eds.

Filter was home made with a tote purchased from Ikea and baskets from Daiso.

Pumps and heaters from J&L Aquatics

Lighting from Walmart

•Type of food you feed your fish:

Ken's Tropical flake
Freeze dried blackworms
Frozen Mysis
Frozen bloodworms

Here's a few pictures of some of it's previous inhabitants:


----------



## Reckon

NAME: Reck's Red50
THEME (Type of biotope): Planted tank - Dutchish

TANK START DATE: March, 2013 - Currently 1 year and going strong

SETUP:

•Tank (dimensions): 36x18x18
•Tank (gallons): 50
•Substrate: 90% ADA Amazonia, bottom 10% Eco Complete
•Filtration: Eheim 2028 Pro II
•Filter Media: Eheim Substrat Pro
•Lighting: 36" Sunlight Supply Tek 4 bulb fixture
•Hours of Lighting: 2 bulbs for 4hours, 4 bulbs for 4 hours - total 8 hours of illumination
•Heater: Eheim Jager 75W
•Water pump: Supreme Model 2 Pump w/Venturi & Fractionating Impeller - 250 GPH 
•CO2 Injection: 10lb aluminum, Milwaukee Regulator/Solenoid/Bubble Counter - 3 bubbles/sec
•Controllers/Monitors: Milwaukee SMS122 pH Controller

PARAMETERS:

•pH: Evening 5.8; Morning 6.7
•GH: 5
•KH: 2
•Temp.: 27C

FAUNA(Fish): 
•Current residents: Apistos, Otos, Crosso Reticulatus, Rummy Noses, Various Corydoras, Silvertip Plecos

FLORA(Plants): 
•Staurogynes, Ludwigias, Persicarias, Rotalas, Alternantheras

FURNISHINGS:
•'Spiderwood' from IPU

•Frequency of Water Changes: 1x/week
•% Water change: 50%-60%
•Dosing: 1/2 tsp KNO3, 1/8 tsp K2SO4, 1/8 tsp KH2PO4, 1/8 tsp CSM+B - 3x per week
•Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): ~$850
•Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 2-3 hours
•pH from the tap: 7.0
•"Tank influences/inspirations": Tom Barr, Red
•"Special Thanks": Algaebeater, Jiinx, Bien Lim, Jobbler, Nicole, IPU, Canadian Aquatics, Sameer, Ultracrazy, Blurry, CRS Fan, Kerry @ Fantasy Aquatics, DaveJ, Jimbo, Youmakemesohappy, Gklaw, rwong2k10, TomC, Rybka, Immus21, and lots more
•Breeding success stories: Breeding from Apistos
•Fish purchased from: Canadian Aquatics, Fantasy Aquatics
•Equipment and supplies purchased from: J&L Aquatics, IPU, 123ponds, everything else from the amazing hobbyists on BCA!
•Aquatic plants purchased from: hobbyists!
•Type of food you feed your fish: New Life Spectrum, frozen brine shrimp, frozen daphnia, algae wafers
•Water test kit used: API Freshwater Master Test Kit, API GH/KH, API Phosphate.

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

Journal: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/recks-journey-into-planted-tanks-red50-green30-update-feb-27-2014-a-30994/index11.html


----------



## niteshift

THEME (Type of biotope): FOWLR sort of

TANK START DATE: Feb 23 2014
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Hopefully a long time away

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions):36" 12" 18"
Tank (gallons):33 gallon.
Substrate: 40lbs Natures Ocean live sand, 2 grades fine and course. 
Filtration: Rena XP1, about 20lbs live rock.
Filter Media: 30 micron sponge, 10 micron sponge, polishing pad.
Lighting: some sort of led light bar 16" long has both white blue. 
Hours of Lighting: Whenever i get home from work in the morning, till some time before i leave for work.
Heater: 100 watt Marineland Visitherm.
Powerhead: Hydor Koralia 600 gph 1 Koralia 250 gph.
Controllers/Monitors: Tunze Osmolator automatic top off 3152.
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: none.

PARAMETERS:
Salinity: 1.027
pH: 8.3
GH:180 ppm.
KH:140 ppm.
Temp.: 75 degrees Fahrenheit.

FAUNA ( Fish)
Current residents: One Peacock Mantis Shrimp affectionately called Gonzo..
Former residents: to many to list here, you don't have the time.

FLORA(Plants): red macro algae coming soon.

FURNISHINGS: Black abs pipe buried with live rock

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: One per week
% Water change: 10%
Dosing: Seachem reef complete
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $350
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: about 1 hour
pH from the tap: never tested
"Tank influences/inspirations": Gonzo himself
"Special Thanks":
Breeding success stories:
Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: gonzo from Shallow Water tropical fish out here in Chilliwack all equipment and sand came from Animal House here in Chilliwack 
Aquatic plants purchased from:
Type of food you feed your fish: frozen silversides, shrimp, squid, fresh oysters and hermit crabs. 
Water test kit used: API all 5 in 1


----------



## Fish rookie

THEME: Discus

TANK START DATE: around Christmas 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: on going

SETUP:

•Tank (dimensions): 4 foot tank
• Tank (gallons): 55
•Substrate: no substrate
•Filtration: no filtration
•Filter Media: no filter media
•Lighting: standard light that came with the tank, 15W t8 x 2.
•Hours of Lighting: 24/7
•Heater: Eheim heaters x 2
•Powerhead: N/A
•Controllers/Monitors: N/A
•Air pump/Oxygen Supply: yes, 1 air pump with 3 air stones

PARAMETERS:

•pH: 6.8-7
•GH: 6
•KH: 0
•Temp.: 30-32

FAUNA(Fish): 
•Current residents: 11 juvie discus
•Former residents: Torpedo barbs, bleeding heart tetra, various cories, hatchets, whiptail pleco

FLORA(Plants): N/A

FURNISHINGS: 3 airstones + 2 heaters + 1 therometer

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

•Frequency of Water Changes: twice daily
•% Water change: 100%
•Dosing: N/A
•Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $100 on tank with light and canopy, about $60 on heater, $6 on air stone, $10 on used airpump, $2 on therometer
•Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 14 hours
•pH from the tap: 6.8-7
•"Tank influences/inspirations": Show discus from other experienced discus breeders
•"Special Thanks": Rick for teaching me how to look after discus, and for showing me in person how to change water; Mello for answering my rookie questions patiently and for telling me not to be afraid of discus; Pat for always helping me out and giving me great service and great prices; Charles for telling me to keep things simple (which I only listen sometimes LOL)
•Breeding success stories: N/A
•Fish purchased from: Canadian Aqua Farm
•Aquatic plants purchased from: N/A
•Type of food you feed your fish: Home made beefheart mix with Australian freeze dried blackworm
•Water test kit used: API


----------



## nigerian prince

THEME (Type of biotope): planted

TANK START DATE: march 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: unknown

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 36x12x16
Tank (gallons): 29
Substrate: playsand
Filtration: Fluval c3 , Aquaclear mini
Filter Media: foam , mini bioballs/ceramic media
Lighting: single tube 30" powerglow 
Hours of Lighting: 6
Heater: Fluval M-100
Powerhead: N/A
Controllers/Monitors: N/A
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: N/A

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.5-7
Temp.: 22-23 c

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: corydoras, oto cats, cherry shrimp, assassin snails, mts
Former residents: same as above + crs

FLORA(Plants): swords, few types of anubias , java ferns, christmas moss, java moss, a lone moss ball

FURNISHINGS: rock cave, various types of wood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: 1x week
% Water change: 30%
Dosing: N/A
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $300-350
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1hr
pH from the tap: 6.5-7
"Tank influences/inspirations": any nice planted tank ive ever seen
"Special Thanks": Patt from Canadian Aquatics , and anyone on this forum that has ever helped me.
Breeding success stories: 1 failed oto spawn
Fish purchased from: Patt from Canadian Aquatics
Equipment and supplies purchased from: Petsmart (tank) , Petcetera (wood/rock cave) , filter media (Ebay) , food (Patt from Canadian Aquatics/Aquariumsupplies.com)
Plants purchased from: Patt from Canadian Aquatics/Ebay
Type of food you feed your fish: bloodworms, algae wafers, standard pellets, barley pellets 
Water test kit used: API freshwater master kit

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:N/A

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## AKAmikeross

THEME (Type of biotope): African Cichlid

TANK START DATE: 01/10/14
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Currently running

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 72"x18"x24"
Tank (gallons): 135 Gallon
Substrate: Pool filter sand
Filtration: Fx5, Sunsun stage 5
Filter Media: Eheim substrate pro, Bio-matrix, ceramic rings
Lighting: 36" Marineland double bright
Hours of Lighting: 4 hours in the evening, natural sunlight throughout the day
Heater: Ebo jager 300 watt
Powerhead: 2 x Koralia 1150 gph

PARAMETERS:

pH: 8.2
GH: 18
KH: 15
Temp.: 80

FAUNA(Fish): Blue dolphin 2m/2f, Phenochilus Tanzania 6/unsexed, Saulosi 2m/5f, Venustus 2/m, White calvus 1/m, Bicolor500 2/m, Eureka red 1/m, Fire blue red empress 1/m, VC10 1/m, Livinstonii 1/m. Sulfur head 1/m, Lwanda hybrid 1/m, Maleri hybrid 1/m, Strawberry 1/m, Borleyi 1/m, Acei 1/m, Ice blue zebra 2/m, OB peacock 1/m, Red zebra 2m/1f, Red cap lethrinops 1m/1f, Hongi 1/m, Red shoulder 1/m, Rhino pleco 1/unsexed

Former residents: A good dozen+ of the above fish will either be moved to another 135 gallon or sold

FURNISHINGS:Texas holey rock, Mexican bowl rock

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
% Water change: 60%
Dosing: Currently use Seachem products until I run out, then switching to homemade buffer recipe
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): Less then $1000
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1 Hour
"Special Thanks": All the BCA members for the awesome deals on livestock and equipment
Breeding success stories: Not trying to breed but the saulosi are always holding
Fish purchased from: BCA members, Petland(Poco store/spencer jacks)
Equipment and supplies purchased from: BCA classifieds, Bigalsonline.com, J&L aquatics
Type of food you feed your fish: Daily (NLS super red, NLS thera-A), Supplemented until I run out (xtreme aquatics, Dainichi spirulina/krill, NLS cichlid formula)
Water test kit used: API

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

135 Gallon growout

135 Gallon all male African

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## Fish rookie

THEME (Type of biotope): Axolotl tank

TANK START DATE: 2012
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Currently running but the plants have been removed due to breeding

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 20"
Tank (gallons): 25 Gallon
Substrate: Pool filter sand
Filtration: XP1, eheim ecco 2314
Filter Media: Eheim substrate pro, Bio-matrix, ceramic rings, sponges, purigen
Lighting: Dollarama CFL bulb x 2
Hours of Lighting: 4-6 hours daily
Heater: n/a
Powerhead: n/a

PARAMETERS:

pH: 7.8
GH: 6
KH: 3
Temp.: 20 degree celcius

FAUNA(Fish): One albino axolotl

FURNISHINGS: Driftwood/plants

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
% Water change: 50%
Dosing: equilibrium
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): Less then $100
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30-45 miniutes
Breeding success stories: spawned and eggs hatched. Larve are being grown out now.
Fish purchased from: Canadian Aquatic
Equipment and supplies purchased from: bcaquaria member
Type of food you feed your fish: Earth worm, meal worm, high protein salmon pellets 
Water test kit used: API


----------



## Fish rookie

THEME (Type of biotope): CO2 planted tank

TANK START DATE: beginning of 2012
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: end of 2012

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 36" long
Tank (gallons): 33 gallon long
Substrate: ADA Amozania + ADA powersand + pool filter sand mixed with silica sand
Filtration: Eheim Pro 2
Filter Media: foam , ceramic media, purigen
Lighting: Odessay t5 with night light with timer fixture 
Hours of Lighting: 8 hours of t5 then LED night light on at night
Heater: Hydor inline
Powerhead: yes
Controllers/Monitors: CO2 checker
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: airstone on at night

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6-7
Temp.: 27-29 c

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: cardinal, oto, cories, pencil

FLORA(Plants): Too many to list (I am sorry I forgot most of the names)

FURNISHINGS: Dragon stones + drift wood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: 1x week
% Water change: 50%
Dosing: EI
CO2 pressurized 10lb tank, 3 bubbles per seconds, on during day, off at night.
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $300-350
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1-3hr
pH from the tap: 6.5-7
"Tank influences/inspirations": amano
"Special Thanks": Pat from Canadian Aquatics , VAHS.
Breeding success stories: Oto
Fish purchased from: Pat and Charles from Canadian Aquatics, Howard from PJ Pets 
Equipment and supplies purchased from: members here
Rocks purchased from: Fiona of IPU
Plants purchased from: aquaflora from Pat, Howard of PJ Pets, members here, 
Type of food you feed your fish: bloodworms, algae wafers, flakes
Water test kit used: API freshwater master kit


----------



## UnderseaGal

_________________________________
THEME (Type of biotope): Beginner tank (AEAP: "As Easy As Possible"). No real theme.

TANK START DATE: March 7 2014
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Hopefully not for a long time

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 16"Length x 7.5"Width x 14.5"Height
Tank (gallons): 6
Substrate: Eco-Complete gravel, black
Filtration: Activated carbon + a "bio-wheel"
Filter Media: I'm not sure?
Lighting: Fluorescent bulb
Hours of Lighting: Approx. 8 h/day
Heater: Some old thing from the 80's
Powerhead: Not sure
Controllers/Monitors: None?
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: None?

PARAMETERS (still cycling):

pH: 7
GH: 30
KH: 80
Temp.: 24

FAUNA(Fish):

Current residents: 5 Ember tetras, 1 Amano shrimp (Sir Shrimpsalot)
Former residents: N/A

FLORA(Plants): 2 java ferns, 1 unknown plant

FURNISHINGS: a piece of driftwood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Still cycling now, but planning 1x/week when steady
% Water change: 20
Dosing: ?
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): Starter kit was about $150 many, many years ago
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: Let's just say right now I spend a lot of time on this forum learning how to do this. 
pH from the tap: 6.5-7
"Tank influences/inspirations": Various pictures on this forum!
"Special Thanks": The many amazing, knowledgeable, friendly folks here on this forum who have answered my many questions. Special shout out to Fish rookie whose patience for my newbie trials and tribulations seems endless. 
Breeding success stories: None, thank goodness.
Fish purchased from: Aquariums West
Equipment and supplies purchased from: Aquariums West a long time ago, Noah's Pet Ark for the little things missing here and there.
Aquatic plants purchased from: Aquariums West
Type of food you feed your fish: Nutrafin Max Colour Enhancing Flakes (but I don't think they like it)
Water test kit used: A mix: Sera (NH4), Nutrafin (NO3, NO2), API (pH, KH, GH)

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL: None yet but you just wait.

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP
















__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _________________________________


----------



## Sidius

THEME (Type of biotope): African Cichlid

TANK START DATE: March 2014
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: N/A

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 72x24x24
Tank (gallons): 180
Substrate: Pool Filter Sand
Filtration: Eheim 2080, Eheim 2075, AC110 (x2)
Filter Media: Seachem Matrix, Eheim mech, Eheim substrat, pads/floss
Lighting: Current USA Freshwater+ LED (36" x 2), Current USA Lunar LED's
Hours of Lighting: Will be 8-10 hours per day
Heater: Eheim Ebo-Jager 300w (x2)
Powerhead: Hydor Koralia 1500 gph (x2)
Controllers/Monitors: Current USA Dual ramp timer/controller for lighting
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: N/A

PARAMETERS:

pH: Not established
GH: Not established
KH: Not established
Temp.: Not established

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Nimbochromis venustus, Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus, Cyrtocara moorii, Copadichromis borleyi, Placidochromis electra, Aulonocara maulana (Bi-color 500), Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda", Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri", Dragon's blood peacock, Frontosa, Metriaclima sp. "Dolphin Manda",Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara) x 4, Pseudotropheus socolofi (Albino) x 4, Labidochromis caeruleus x 4, Synodontis petricola x 8, Pictus Catfish x 3, Bristlenose pleco x2
Former residents: N/A

FLORA(Plants): anubias, crypt, jungle val, hygro

FURNISHINGS: Basalt rock, manzanita wood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Once per week
% Water change: 50%
Dosing: Flourish, Excel (or Metricide)
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $2,500
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 60-120 mins
pH from the tap: Untested
"Tank influences/inspirations": jbyoung00008, cichlid-forums, addiction
"Special Thanks": jbyoung00008
Breeding success stories: None
Fish purchased from: Mostly from Fairdeals (Harold) and Wet Spot Tropical Fish (Portland, OR)
Equipment and supplies purchased from: Rogers Aquatics, Kens Fish, J&L Aquatics, American Aquarium products
Aquatic plants purchased from: Pet superstore and jbyoung0008
Type of food you feed your fish: NLS Cichlid formula and NLS Large fish formula
Water test kit used: API

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/180g-african-cichlid-tank-85722/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP:


----------



## Kimrocks

THEME (Type of biotope): Monster fish 
TANK START DATE: Feb 2014
TANK RETIREMENT DATE:

SETUP:

•Tank (dimensions): 72" x 24" x 25" 
• Tank (gallons): 180 gallon
•Substrate: 
•Filtration: 2 x XP3
•Filter Media: Porcelain Rings
•Lighting: Beamworks LED 
•Hours of Lighting: 10 hours per day
•Heater: 2 x 300W 
•Powerhead: Kordalia 1500
•Controllers/Monitors:
•Air pump/Oxygen Supply:

PARAMETERS:

•pH:
•GH:
•KH:
•Temp.:

FAUNA(Fish): 
•Current residents: RTG Arowana, Red Severum, Gold Severum and Flagtail
•Former residents:

FLORA(Plants): Asst Clippings from Small Tanks

FURNISHINGS: Driftwood from IPU

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

•Frequency of Water Changes: Auto-Drip 
•% Water change:
•Dosing:
•Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock):
•Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 
•pH from the tap:
•"Tank influences/inspirations":
•"Special Thanks": 
•Breeding success stories:
•Fish purchased from: Deepred, Hondas3000 and King Ed 
Equipment and supplies purchased from:
•Aquatic plants purchased from: Reckon, Algae Beater and Rwong2k10
•Type of food you feed your fish: NLS pellets, Hikari Massivore. Tilapia and Superworms
•Water test kit used:

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:






MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## crimper

THEME (Type of biotope): Reef

TANK START DATE: October 3, 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Till my wife tells me to shut it down 

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 36"x18"x20.5"
Tank (gallons): 57G
Substrate: Fiji Pink
Filtration: AC70, 50lb live rock
Filter Media: 
Lighting: Sunlight TEK 4x39W T5HO
Hours of Lighting: 10 hrs
Heater: 150W Eheim Jager
Powerhead: MaxiJet 600 x 2
Controllers/Monitors: Pinpoint PH Monitor
Air pump/Oxygen Supply:

PARAMETERS:

pH: 8.2
GH:
KH:
Temp.: 78 deg Celsius

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Black Ocellaris pair, Azure Damsel
Former residents: Hippo Tang, Diamond Spotted Goby

INVERTS: Clown Anemone, Frogspawn, Branching Hammer, Green Star Polyp, Zoas, Hairy Mushroom

FLORA(Plants): Chaeto

FURNISHINGS:

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once a week
% Water change: 10%
Dosing: None
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $700 
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1 hr
pH from the tap: 6.8
"Tank influences/inspirations": MELLO's nano reef, Marchelo's nano reef, Reef In The Sky, Sally Jo's Reef (GARF)
"Special Thanks": MELLO, pieces71, Sea Horse Fanatic, Reef Pilot, Scott Tang
Breeding success stories:
Fish purchased from: King Ed, J&L Aquatics
Equipment and supplies purchased from: King Ed, J&L Aquatics
Aquatic plants purchased from: Anthony (Sea Horse Fanatic)
Type of food you feed your fish: Life Spectrum Marine pellets, Mysis Shrimps, Prime Reef Flakes
Water test kit used: Elos Calcium, Salifert Alkalinity, Salifert Magnesium

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

57G Skimmerless Mix Reef






MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## FGM

THEME (Type of biotope): African Cichlid

TANK START DATE: July 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Running

SETUP:

•	Tank (dimensions): 18" x 24" x 60"
•	Tank (gallons): 108
•	Substrate: Pool filter sand
•	Filtration: Fluval 404 
•	Filter Media: N/A
•	Lighting: Power Glow 18000
•	Hours of Lighting:12
•	Heater: Eheim 250W
•	Powerhead: N/A
•	Controllers/Monitors: N/A
•	Air pump/Oxygen Supply: Fushion 500

PARAMETERS:

•	pH: 7.8
•	Temp.: 80 deg

FAUNA(Fish):

•	Current residents: Red Zebra, Exasperatus, Electric Yellow Lab, Albino Red Zebra, Blue Neon Peacock, Red Shoulder Peacock, Apache Peacock, Dragonblood Peacock, OB Peacock
•	Former residents: Red and Tiger Oscar, Rainbow Shark, Blood Parrot

FLORA(Plants):

FURNISHINGS: Driftwood, rocks

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

•	Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
•	% Water change:35
•	Dosing:
•	Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock):$600
•	Estimate weekly maintenance time spent:1 - 2 hrs
•	pH from the tap:
•	"Tank influences/inspirations":
•	"Special Thanks":
•	Breeding success stories: Red Zebra, Exasperatus, Yellow lab, Dragonblood
•	Fish purchased from: IPU, craigslist, BCA
•	Equipment and supplies purchased from: IPU, craigslist, BCA
•	Aquatic plants purchased from:
•	Type of food you feed your fish: Cichlid pellets/flakes
•	Water test kit used: API

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClWvYzhYalvJmuunjiqORjw

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP:


----------



## FGM

THEME (Type of biotope): African Cichlid Grow-out Tank

TANK START DATE: August 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Running

SETUP:

•	Tank (dimensions): 30" x 18" x 12"
•	Tank (gallons): 29
•	Substrate: Coral Sand 
•	Filtration: Aqueon 30
•	Filter Media: Unknown
•	Lighting: Unknown
•	Hours of Lighting:12
•	Heater: Eheim 100W
•	Powerhead: N/A
•	Controllers/Monitors: N/A
•	Air pump/Oxygen Supply: Fushion 300

PARAMETERS:

•	pH: 8.0
•	Temp.: 82 deg

FAUNA(Fish):

•	Current residents: Red Zebra Juveniles, Jewel Juveniles, Dragonblood Female
•	Former residents: Pearl Cichlids

FLORA(Plants):

FURNISHINGS: Driftwood, Shells

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

•	Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
•	% Water change: 30
•	Dosing:
•	Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock):$200
•	Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30 min
•	pH from the tap: Unknown
•	"Tank influences/inspirations":
•	"Special Thanks":
•	Breeding success stories: 
•	Fish purchased from: 
•	Equipment and supplies purchased from: IPU, craigslist, BCA
•	Aquatic plants purchased from:
•	Type of food you feed your fish: Cichlid pellets/flakes
•	Water test kit used: API

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClW...lvJmuunjiqORjw

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP:


----------



## FGM

THEME (Type of biotope): African Cichlid Grow-out Tank

TANK START DATE: August 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Running

SETUP:

•	Tank (dimensions): 30" x 18" x 12"
•	Tank (gallons): 29
•	Substrate: Coral Sand 
•	Filtration: Aqueon 30
•	Filter Media: Unknown
•	Lighting: Unknown
•	Hours of Lighting:12
•	Heater: Eheim 100W
•	Powerhead: N/A
•	Controllers/Monitors: N/A
•	Air pump/Oxygen Supply: Fushion 300

PARAMETERS:

•	pH: 8.0
•	Temp.: 82 deg

FAUNA(Fish):

•	Current residents: Red Zebra Juveniles, Jewel Juveniles, Dragonblood Female
•	Former residents: Pearl Cichlids

FLORA(Plants):

FURNISHINGS: Driftwood, Shells

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

•	Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
•	% Water change: 30
•	Dosing:
•	Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock):$200
•	Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30 min
•	pH from the tap: Unknown
•	"Tank influences/inspirations":
•	"Special Thanks":
•	Breeding success stories: 
•	Fish purchased from: 
•	Equipment and supplies purchased from: IPU, craigslist, BCA
•	Aquatic plants purchased from:
•	Type of food you feed your fish: Cichlid pellets/flakes
•	Water test kit used: API

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:






MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP:


----------



## jhj0112

THEME (Type of biotope): South American

TANK START DATE: July 1, 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: N/A

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 51"x 15"x 26" 
Tank (gallons): ~90G
Substrate: regular gravel
Filtration: One sponge filter and 1 canister filter
Filter Media: sponges and biomax
Lighting: LED
Hours of Lighting: 6 hours/day
Heater: eheim 250W
Powerhead: n/a
Controllers/Monitors: n/a
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: n/a

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.8
GH: 5
KH: 2
Temp.: 80F

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: GBR, bolivian ram, electric blue ram, apisto panduros, apsito agassizii, apisto sp. steel blue, apisto macmastery, nanacara tenia, neon tetras, yellow phantom tetra, guppy, BNP, L144, panda cories, sterbei cories, 
Former residents: golden ram

FLORA(Plants): java fern, water sprite, moneywort, vals,

FURNISHINGS: rocks, flower pots, pvc pipes

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once a week
% Water change: 25-50%
Dosing: no dosing
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $300
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30 mins
pH from the tap: 6.8
"Tank influences/inspirations": apistogramma
"Special Thanks": BCA members
Breeding success stories: BNP
Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: pet superstore, fantasy, canadian aquatic, aquarium west, paul's aquatic, rogers aquatics
Aquatic plants purchased from: BCA members
Type of food you feed your fish: sinking pallet and flakes
Water test kit used: API

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL: N/A

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## jhj0112

THEME (Type of biotope): South American (apisto)

TANK START DATE: October 21, 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: N/A

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 30"x13"x13"
Tank (gallons): 20G long
Substrate: sand
Filtration: AC50
Filter Media: sponges and biomax
Lighting: corallife T5 
Hours of Lighting: 6 hours/day
Heater: eheim 50W
Powerhead: n/a
Controllers/Monitors: n/a
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: n/a

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.4
GH: 5
KH: 2
Temp.: 79F

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: 1 female apisto cacatuoides T red, pencilfish, Oto, endler
Former residents: breeding pair of apisto aggie double red (still hurt  ), apisto cacatuoides male

FLORA(Plants): java fern, water sprite,

FURNISHINGS: rocks, flower pots, driftwood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once a week
% Water change: 25%
Dosing: no dosing
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $150
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30 mins
pH from the tap: 6.8
"Tank influences/inspirations": apistogramma
"Special Thanks": BCA members
Breeding success stories: aggie D red spawned many times but no fry, lost them while I tried to lower PH
Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: fantasy,canadian aquatic, clark's feed and seed
Aquatic plants purchased from: BCA members
Type of food you feed your fish: sinking pallet and bloodworm
Water test kit used: API

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/chantals-apisto-tank-20g-long-64201/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## jhj0112

THEME (Type of biotope): South American (apisto)

TANK START DATE: December 14, 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: N/A

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 24"x13"x13"
Tank (gallons): 15G
Substrate: sand
Filtration: Aqueon HOB filter
Filter Media: sponges and biomax
Lighting: regular T8
Hours of Lighting: 6 hours/day
Heater: marina 25W
Powerhead: n/a
Controllers/Monitors: n/a
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: n/a

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.8
GH: 5
KH: 2
Temp.: 79F

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: a pair of Apisto Uaupesi, pencilfish, oto
Former residents: CBS and RCS

FLORA(Plants): java fern, water sprite,

FURNISHINGS: rocks, flower pots, decos

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once a week
% Water change: 25%
Dosing: no dosing
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $50
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 45mins
pH from the tap: 6.8
"Tank influences/inspirations": apistogramma
"Special Thanks": frank(ebiken), algeabeater
Breeding success stories: I'm trying lol
Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: ebiken, fantasy
Aquatic plants purchased from: BCA members
Type of food you feed your fish: sinking pallet and bloodworm
Water test kit used: API

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL: n/a

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP










View attachment 49361


----------



## jhj0112

THEME (Type of biotope): Saltwater

TANK START DATE: Feb 9th, 2014
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: N/A

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 15.5"x 16.7"x 15"
Tank (gallons): biocube 14G
Substrate: sand
Filtration: live rock rubble
Filter Media: sponges
Lighting: LED
Hours of Lighting: 11 hours/day
Heater: biocube stock heater
Powerhead: maxijet 900 and hydor nano
Controllers/Monitors: n/a
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: n/a

PARAMETERS:

pH: 8.3
Temp.: 78F

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: a pair of ocellaris clownfish, harptail blenny, tiger pistol shrimp, shrimp goby, blue leg hermit crabs, snails, scarlet red hermit crab
Former residents: N/a

FLORA(Plants): coral.. hammer, zoas, 2 acan coral, monti, pagoda, favia, candycane

FURNISHINGS: liverock

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once in 2 weeks
% Water change: 20%
Dosing: no dosing
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $250
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30 mins
pH from the tap: 6.8
"Tank influences/inspirations": m_class' biocube
"Special Thanks": m_class2G(mike), seahorse_fanatic (anthony), scott tang (scott)
Breeding success stories: n/a
Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: j&l
Aquatic plants purchased from: BCA and canreef members
Type of food you feed your fish: sinking pallet and mysis shrimp
Water test kit used: API

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/my-first-saltwater-tank-biocube-14-a-81666/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP










View attachment 49369


----------



## bigfry

THEME (Type of biotope): African

TANK START DATE: November 2003
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Still running 2014

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 72"x18"x20"
Tank (gallons): 110g
Substrate: white silica
Filtration: Eheim 2028 & 2026
Filter Media: Eheim stock media
Lighting: 2x36" t8
Hours of Lighting: "On" only when feeding and viewing
Heater: Ebo Jager 300w & 200w
Powerhead: nil
Controllers/Monitors: n/a
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: n/a

PARAMETERS:

pH: 8.2
Temp.: 78F

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: 4 Kitumba Frontosa (1m3f)
Former residents: 7 Burundi Frontosa

FLORA(Plants): nil

FURNISHINGS: lava rocks
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once in 2 weeks
% Water change: 40%
Dosing: nil
Estimated cost of setup : $500+
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 15 mins
pH from the tap: 7.0
"Tank influences/inspirations": from another cichlid forum
"Special Thanks": James at RainForest
Breeding success stories: Had several spawns and fry from the Burundis. Holdings but no fry from the Kitumbas
Fish purchased from: Fellow members
Aquatic plants purchased from: n/a
Type of food you feed your fish: sinking pellets and frozen krills 
Water test kit used: Hagen

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb.../kitumbas-pictures-updated-24-08-2011-a-9864/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## greenfin

1.	THEME (Type of biotope): Planted tank with Amazon Fish

TANK START DATE: January 2014
TANK RETIREMENT DATE:

SETUP:
o	Tank (dimensions): 48" x 18" x 24"
o	Tank (gallons): 90 gallons
o	Substrate: ADA Malaya and Flourite
o	Filtration: Rena XP3
o	Filter Media: Rena's sponges, stars, foam but Kent Marine carbon
o	Lighting: TekLight 4 x 54w T5HO
o	Hours of Lighting: building up to 12 hours
o	Heater: 250w Eheim Jager
o	Controllers/Monitors: 3 household timers
o	CO2: 5lb tank w/ regulator, solenoid, bubble counter, diffuser
o	Air pump/Oxygen Supply: JW Pet 400 w/ 1 airstone

PARAMETERS:
o	pH: 6.6
o	GH: 5
o	KH: 3
o	Temp.: 25C

FAUNA(Fish): 
o	Current residents: 15 neon tetras, 6 bleeding heart tetras, 2 rummynose tetras, 7 oto's, 3 angelfish, 3 julii cories, 40 amano shrimp
o	Former residents: 2 angelfish (removed-breeding), bristlenose pleco (removed-damaged aquascape), 3 kuhli loaches, numerous neons (perished), 8 rummynose (perished)

FLORA(Plants): cyperus helferirotala rotundilfolia, hemianthus micranthemoides, staurogyne repens, HC Cuba, pogostemon helferi, bacopa monnieri, alternanthera reiicki, pogostemon erectus, hygrophila corymbosa 53B, blyxa japonica, glosso, elocharis parvula, hydrocotyle, microsorum pteropus, crypt wendtii brown, anubias nana, anubia berteri, pogamageton gayi,

FURNISHINGS: 2 manten stones, 1 piece wood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):
o	Frequency of Water Changes: 1x week
o	% Water change: 30%
o	Dosing: SeaChem ferts: N,P,K,Fe,Trace,Flourish,Root tabs
o	Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock or plants): $1400
o	Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: not sure yet
o	pH from the tap: 7.5 (lake water) RO water avail.
o	"Tank influences/inspirations": countless internet images, BCA website (before joining), Takashi Amano, Tom Barr, The Green Machine (Wales)
o	"Special Thanks": Joseph Uy (Miyaba), twowheelsx2, shift, reckon
o	Breeding success stories: 17 angelfish fry!
o	Fish purchased from: 
1.	Kelowna's Purple SeaHorse, Petsmart
2.	Vernon's AJ Pets 
3.	Aquarium's West
4. Canadian Aquatics
o	Equipment and supplies purchased from: 
1.	J&L Aquatics-pretty much everything 
2.	Aquarium's West-ADA, wood, stone
3.	Husband built stand
o	Aquatic plants purchased from: Aquarium's West, Cdn Aquatics, IPU
o	Type of food you feed your fish: 
1.	Omega's ONE 
2.	Ocean Nutrition Spirulina 
3.	Spectrum pellets 
4.	frozen brine shrimp
o	Water test kit used: NutraFin and API for GH/KH

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:
http://http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/90g-planted-tank-rebuild-75961/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rwong2k10

THEME (Type of biotope): Messy Planted Aquarium

TANK START DATE: December 27,2013

SETUP:

•Tank (dimensions):48"x24"x24"
• Tank (gallons):120 gallons
•Substrate: ADA Amazonia
•Filtration: Eheim 2080 and Eheim 2075
•Filter Media: Eheim coco puff balls
•Lighting: TEK T5HO 8x54watt light fixtures, with 4 giesman aquaflora and 4 mid day tubes
•Hours of Lighting: 8 hours per day
•Heater: Hydro inline 300 watts
•Controllers/MonitorsH meter

PARAMETERS:

•pH: 6.3
•Temp.: 78 F

FAUNA(Fish): 
•Current residents: Albino bristlenose plecos, neon dwarf rainbowfish, common kribs, apistogramma cautoides triple red, unknown apisogrammas, endler liverbarriers

FLORA(Plants): ludwigia lacustris, ludwigia sp red, ludwigia brevips, linderia sp. varigated, linderia sp. india, micramtmthum umbroso, glossostigma, rotala colorata, rotala sp green, blyxa japonica, blyxa alberti, alternathera reineckii 'mini', styrougene repens, styrougene sp porto velho,lobelia cardinalis, lobelia cardinalis 'small form' anubias white, anibuas petite, narrow leaf java fern

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION :

•Frequency of Water Changes:none, I only top off 5 gallons every week
•% Water change: 0
•Dosing: none
•Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 10 mins per week
•"Special Thanks": Pat @ Canadian Aquatics, Fantasy Aquatics, lawson, bien, ed
•Breeding success stories:
•Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from:
•Aquatic plants purchased from: Aquariums west, Canadian Aquatics
•Type of food you feed your fish: Tetra colorbits, Hikiri Algea Wafers
•Water test kit used: Seachem Ammonia Alert

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...w-aquarium-120-gallon-planted-aquarium-74226/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## kacairns

THEME (Type of biotope): BNP

TANK START DATE: May 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Still Active

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 30"x12x18
Tank (gallons): 27g
Substrate: Sand
Filtration: Sponge filter + Fluval HOB
Filter Media: Purigen + Foam
Lighting: T5 6400k and T5 Actinic
Hours of Lighting: 8
Heater: Eheim Jagger
Controllers/Monitors: Neptune Apex -> pH, Temperature

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.58
Temp.: 76.6F

FAUNA(Fish):

Current residents: Silvertip Male, Albino Longfin Female, Calico Longfin Female, Fry

FLORA(Plants):

NONE

FURNISHINGS:

Drift wood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: 2-3 weeks
% Water change: 80%

Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1 hour
Breeding success stories:
Type of food you feed your fish: Home made mixture which includes fresh veggies and store bought flake/granuals

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## kacairns

THEME (Type of biotope): Discus

TANK START DATE: November 2012
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: March 2013

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 24"x15"x24"
Tank (gallons): 29G Bowfront
Substrate: Bare bottom, with potted plants
Filtration: Sponge filter + Fluval HOB
Filter Media: Purigen + Foam
Lighting: T5 6400k and T5 3500k
Hours of Lighting: 24x7
Heater: Eheim Jagger
Controllers/Monitors: Reefkeeper Lite

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.5
Temp.: 86-88F

FAUNA(Fish):

Residents: CAF2 grown out Discus, Red Melon, Tiger Turq, 2 Reflection D's, Blue Diamond, Virgin Red

FLORA(Plants):

Amazon Sword, Others

FURNISHINGS:

Drift wood, pots for plants

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Daily
% Water change: Over 100%

Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 8-10 hours
Type of food you feed your fish: Freeze Dried Australian Blood Worms, Hikari Blood Worms, Tetra Granuals

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## kacairns

THEME (Type of biotope): Discus

TANK START DATE: March 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: June 2013

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 36"x18"x20"
Tank (gallons): 55G
Substrate: Bare bottom
Filtration: Sponge filter
Filter Media: Purigen + Foam
Lighting: Cheap LED
Hours of Lighting: 24x7 then transitioned to 8 hours a day
Heater: Eheim Jagger
Controllers/Monitors: Neptune Apex

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.5
Temp.: 86-88F

FAUNA(Fish):

Residents: Red Melon, Tiger Turq, 2 Reflection D's, Blue Diamond, Virgin Red, 2 Red Turq

FLORA(Plants):

NONE

FURNISHINGS:

NONE

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Daily to start, then every 2nd day
% Water change: Over 100%

Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 8-10 hours to start then 4-6 hours
Type of food you feed your fish: Freeze Dried Australian Blood Worms, Hikari Blood Worms, Tetra Granuals

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## kacairns

THEME (Type of biotope): 180g Discus with Plants

TANK START DATE: June 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: October 2013

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 6ftx2ftx2ft
Tank (gallons): 180g
Substrate: Eco-complete
Filtration: Marineland Sump
Filter Media: Purigen + Floss, Ceramic rings
Lighting: Zetlight LED
Hours of Lighting: 8hours
Heater: 2x Eheim Jagger
Controllers/Monitors: Neptune Apex

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.65-7.85
Temp.: 80-82F

FAUNA(Fish):

Residents: Discu: Red Melon, Tiger Turq, 2 Reflection D's, Blue Diamond, Virgin Red, Red Turq, Snake skin, Red Rafflesia
Silvertip BNP, 175 Cardinal Tetra, 6 German Blue Rams

FLORA(Plants):

Lots!

FURNISHINGS:

Rocks, Drift Wood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Monthly
% Water change: 40%

Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 5 hours
Type of food you feed your fish: Freeze Dried Australian Blood Worms, Hikari Blood Worms, Tetra Granuals, Tetra Flake

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## kacairns

THEME (Type of biotope): 180g Salt Water Live Rock Setup

TANK START DATE: February 2014
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Still Running

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 6ftx2ftx2ft
Tank (gallons): 180g
Substrate: Bare bottom
Filtration: Custom built glass sump
Filter Media: Filter socks, Skimmer, Refugium, Purigen and Roawphos
Lighting: Will be custom LED fixture
Hours of Lighting: 8hours
Heater: 2x Eheim Jagger
Controllers/Monitors: Neptune Apex

PARAMETERS:

pH: 8.15
Temp.: 78F

FAUNA(Fish):

Residents: NONE, its a live rock tank.

FURNISHINGS:

Live Rock

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Water top up every 4 days, change every 1 month
% Water change: 20%

Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1 hours

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## kacairns

THEME (Type of biotope): 55g Longfin Silvertip BNP

TANK START DATE: June 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Stil Running

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 36"x18"x20"
Tank (gallons): 55g
Substrate: White/Black Sand mixture
Filtration: Sponge x 2
Lighting: Zetlight LED
Hours of Lighting: 8hours
Heater: Eheim Jagger
Controllers/Monitors: Neptune Apex

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.22
Temp.: 76.6F

FAUNA(Fish):

Residents: 10 Longfin Silvertip BNP

FLORA(Plants):

Anubias

FURNISHINGS:

Multiple pieces of Drift Wood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Every 2-3 weeks
% Water change: 50%

Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1 hours
Type of food you feed your fish: Home made mixture which includes fresh veggies and store bought flake/granuals

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## Dawna

*THEME (Type of biotope):* No theme

*TANK START DATE:* Nov 2013
*TANK RETIREMENT DATE:* Still in use

*SETUP:*

•	Tank (dimensions): 24x13x17
•	Tank (gallons): 20 gallons
•	Substrate: Eco-Complete Substrate	
•	Filtration: Marineland Penguin 150
•	Filter Media: Standard
•	Lighting: Hagen Glo Dual T5HO
•	Hours of Lighting: 8
•	Heater: Elite Heater
•	Powerhead: None
•	Controllers/Monitors: Milwaukee
•	Air pump/Oxygen Supply: None

*PARAMETERS:*

•	Temp.: 27 degrees

*FAUNA(Fish): *

•	Current residents: Cardinal tetras, neon tetras, SAE, guppies
•	Former residents: ---

*FLORA(Plants): *

•	Hygrophila Polysperma
•	Hygrophila Corymbosa
•	Pearl Weed
•	Jungle Val
•	Anubias

*FURNISHINGS:*

•	None

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):*

•	Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
•	% Water change: 50%
•	Dosing: EI
•	Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): ---
•	Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1 hour
•	Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: King Ed, Canadian Aquatics
•	Aquatic plants purchased from: BCA members
•	Type of food you feed your fish: flakes
•	Water test kit used: Hagen

*MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP*


----------



## Dawna

*10 Gallon Tank*

*THEME (Type of biotope):* No theme

*TANK START DATE:* Sept 2013
*TANK RETIREMENT DATE:* Still in use

*SETUP:*

•	Tank (dimensions): standard 20 x 10 x 12
•	Tank (gallons): 10 gallons
•	Substrate: Eco-Complete Substrate	
•	Filtration: Aquaclear 20
•	Filter Media: Standard
•	Lighting: Coralife 
•	Hours of Lighting: 7
•	Heater: Marineland
•	Powerhead: None
•	Controllers/Monitors: Milwaukee
•	Air pump/Oxygen Supply: None

*PARAMETERS:*

•	Temp.: 26 degrees

*FAUNA(Fish): *

•	Current residents: Liverbearers, one baby SAE, and one green cory
•	Former residents: ---

*FLORA(Plants): *

•	Staurogyne Repens
•	Hygrophila Polysperma
•	Java Fern
•	Cryptocoryne Parva
•	Cryptocoryne Wendtii 
•	Jungle Val
•	Anubia barteri, nana, petite
•	Marsilea Crenata
•	Duckweed, argh. aka "herpes" of aquariums D:

*FURNISHINGS:*

•	Driftwood

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):*

•	Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
•	% Water change: 50%
•	Dosing: EI
•	Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): ---
•	Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1 hour
•	Fish purchased from: Everywhereeeeeee
•	Equipment and supplies purchased from: BCA members, Petsmart, Canadianaquatics, Kinged
•	Aquatic plants purchased from: BCA members
•	Type of food you feed your fish: Dried grubs, flakes, cory pellets, algae wafer
•	Water test kit used: API

*MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP*


----------



## Dawna

*LOW TECH 5 Gallon Tank*

*THEME (Type of biotope):* No theme

*TANK START DATE:* July 2013
*TANK RETIREMENT DATE:* Still in use

*SETUP:*

•	Tank (dimensions): standard 16 x 8 x 10
•	Tank (gallons): 5 gallons
•	Substrate: Eco-Complete Substrate	
•	Filtration: Whisper 10 Power Filter
•	Filter Media: Standard
•	Lighting: Some IKEA bulb
•	Hours of Lighting: 8
•	Heater: Elite 50W
•	Powerhead: None
•	Controllers/Monitors: None
•	Air pump/Oxygen Supply: None

*PARAMETERS:*

•	Temp.: 26 degrees

*FAUNA(Fish):*

•	Current residents: Guppy frys, a small peppered cory, cherry shrimps, and one lonely malaysian trumpet snail
•	Former residents: ---

*FLORA(Plants): *

•	Moneywort
•	Hygrophila Polysperma
•	Java Moss
•	One small Vallisneria Spiralis melting at the corner
•	Anubia barteri, nana, petite
•	Frogbits
•	Duckweed herpes

*FURNISHINGS:*

•	None

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):*

•	Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
•	% Water change: Varies
•	Dosing: None
•	Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): ---
•	Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30mins
•	Fish purchased from: Everywhereeeeeee
•	Equipment and supplies purchased from: BCA members, Kinged
•	Aquatic plants purchased from: BCA members, Kinged
•	Type of food you feed your fish: Powdered flakes, cory pellets, algae wafers
•	Water test kit used: API

*Its low tech*


----------



## Dawna

*Old Fluval Chi - It has been sold since*

*THEME (Type of biotope):* No theme

*TANK START DATE:* Nov 2013
*TANK RETIREMENT DATE:* Feb 2013

*SETUP:*

•	Tank (dimensions): 12 x 10 x 10
•	Tank (gallons): 5 gallons
•	Substrate: Eco-Complete Substrate	
•	Filtration: Fluval chi
•	Filter Media: Standard
•	Lighting: Fluval LED
•	Hours of Lighting: 6
•	Heater: Some Chinese brand 50W heater
•	Powerhead: None
•	Controllers/Monitors: None
•	Air pump/Oxygen Supply: None

*PARAMETERS:*

•	Temp.: 25 degrees

*FAUNA(Fish): *

•	Former residents: Crystal Red and Crystal Black Shrimps

*FLORA(Plants): *

•	Small bit of guppy grass
•	Anubias
•	Used to also have some java moss

*FURNISHINGS:*

•	None

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):*

•	Frequency of Water Changes: Daily
•	% Water change: 20%
•	Dosing: None
•	Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock):
•	Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 20 minutes or so
•	Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: King Ed and online source
•	Aquatic plants purchased from: a BCA member 
•	Type of food you feed your fish: shrimps -> hikari algae wafer/cory pellets
•	Water test kit used: API

*MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP (Only good tank picture ones I can find left was in my craigslist archive)*


----------



## kacairns

THEME (Type of biotope): 37g Longfin Silvertip BNP Breeding

TANK START DATE: March 23 2014
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Just started...

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 30"x12"x22"
Tank (gallons): 37g
Substrate: White/Black Sand mixture
Filtration: Sponge + Fluval C3 HOB
Lighting: T5
Hours of Lighting: 8hours
Heater: Eheim Jagger
Controllers/Monitors: Neptune Apex

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.6
Temp.: 76.6F

FAUNA(Fish):

Residents: 2 Male long fin Silver tip, 1 Female

FURNISHINGS:

Multiple pieces of Drift Wood
Caves

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Will be every 1-2 weeks
% Water change: 50%

Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1 hours
Type of food you feed your fish: Home made mixture which includes fresh veggies and store bought flake/granuals

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## Bobsidd

THEME (Type of biotope): Planted Community Tank

TANK START DATE: Oct 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: N/A

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 36 x 12 x 12
Tank (gallons): Approx. 23 Gallons
Substrate: ADA Malaya
Filtration: Eheim Liberty 2040 and Eheim Liberty 2042
Filter Media: BioBalls and included filter pads
Lighting: Finnex Fugeray Planted Plus - 36 inch
Hours of Lighting: Currently 8 hours/day
Heater: 100w ViaAqua
Powerhead:Elite Mini Internal Filter acting as powerhead and CO2 diffuser.

PARAMETERS:

pH: 5.4
GH: 4-5 deg GH
KH: 0-1 deg KH
Temp.: 25 celcius

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents:
4 guppies (2m/2f)
3 L340 Mega Clown Plecos (1m/2f)
8 Espei Rasbora
4 Cardinal Tetras
3 Wild Blue Rams
Ramshorn Snails
Amano Shrimp

FLORA(Plants): 
Juncus Repens
Rotala sp. green
Ludwigia sp. red
Ludwigia Repens
Sunset Hygro
Lingernia roundfolia verigated
Styrogyne repens
Ludwigia lacustris
Glossostigma
Lilaeopsis mauritiana

FURNISHINGS:
Driftwood
Lace rock
2 Pleco caves

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
% Water change: 20%
Dosing: CO2 - soon to start PPS
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): approx. $500
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30 minutes
pH from the tap: 6.8
"Tank influences/inspirations": Ray (rwong2k10) and Lawson (Reckon)
"Special Thanks": Ray for the plants, Canadian Aquatics for the livestock, BCA for the advice.
Breeding success stories: None as yet - stay tuned.
Fish purchased from:LFS (Pet Boutique, North Vancouver) and Canadian Aquatics.
Equipment and supplies purchased from: Canadian Aquatics, Finnex.ca, AquariumFertilizer.com
Type of food you feed your fish: Flake, Frozen Bloodworms, Algae Wafers.
Water test kit used: API

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/23-gallon-long-planted-64489/

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## Bobsidd

THEME (Type of biotope): Planted 6 Gal Fluval Edge Shrimp Tank

TANK START DATE: Nov 2012

SETUP:

Tank (gallons): 6 Gallons
Substrate: ADA Amazonia
Filtration: Aqua Clear Mini (Stock)
Filter Media: Bio media, Filter floss, Sponge
Lighting: Stock LED
Hours of Lighting: 7 AM to 9 PM with 2 hour siesta (1-3PM) 10 hours total
Heater:

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.5
GH: 4-5 Deg GH
KH: 0-1 Deg GH
Temp.: 22 degrees celcius

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: SS+ CRS, PFR
Former residents: 4 neon tetras - moved to larger tank

FLORA(Plants): 
Rotala sp. green
Ludwigia sp. red
Lingernia roundfolia verigated
Styrogyne repens
Glossostigma
Coral moss (mini pellia)
Bacopa caroliniana
Anubias nana
Echinodorus parviflorus sp. Tropica
Ludwigia brevipes (I think)
Crypt wendtii - Brown

FURNISHINGS:
Lava rock
Bogwood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Top-off only
Dosing: None - will be starting PPS soon as I think the AquaSoil has run it's course.
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $300
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 15 minutes
pH from the tap: 6.4
"Tank influences/inspirations": Fluval Edge thread on theplantedtank.net
Breeding success stories: CRS and PFR shrimp are both breeding.
Fish purchased from:Frank at Ebi-Ken
Equipment and supplies purchased from: Noah's Pet Ark
Aquatic plants purchased from: BCA members (Ray and Bien mostly)
Type of food you feed your fish: Spinach, brocolli, algae wafers, EbiKen EI, Benabachi Kale, Peas
Water test kit used: API

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## shift

TankName: The Osaka Forest

THEME (Type of biotope): South American Biotope

TANK START DATE: 4-07-2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: N/A

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): L 47" x W 18" x H 25"
Tank (gallons): 84G
Substrate: Ecocomplete
Filtration:FX5
Filter Media: Sponges/Fluval Bio Rings
Lighting: (previously T5HO) Currently 2x 48" Finnex Planted +
Hours of Lighting: 9.5
Heater: Aqueon pro 250W
Powerhead: Hydor Koralia Evolution Powerhead (425 GPH) 
Controllers/Monitors: Custom Arduino Auto Doser
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: Surface agitation

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.5-7
GH: 2-3
KH:2
Temp.: 23.5c

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: 15-20 Cardinals, 10-15 CPD, 6-9 Ottos, ~25 Ammanos, 5 PFR shrimp, 3 CBS shrimp (more to come!)
Former residents: Rummy nose, Harlequins

FLORA(Plants): Bjaxia, Lotos (lilly pads), Amazon sword, Java fern, Hygro, Dwarf Hair grass, Java moss

FURNISHINGS: There pieces of drift wood combined into one

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: weekly
% Water change: 25%
Dosing: 8ml macro, 8ml micro vs ppm pro via Custom Arduino Auto Doser
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): Don't want to think about it! 1200+?
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 20-30 min.
pH from the tap: ~7
"Tank influences/inspirations": Countless hours of looking at aquaecapes.
"Special Thanks":
Breeding success stories: CPDs, CRS, CBS, Pumpkin, Fire red shrimp!
Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: J&L, CDN Aquatics, IPU, Purple Sea Horse, Ebi Ken, Classifides, BCA members, ebay.. ext
Aquatic plants purchased from: Total Pet, Aquariums West, Other members 
Type of food you feed your fish: Blood worms, Tropical Flake, Micro worms, Frozen frend
Water test kit used: API/Nutrafin

Recent Photos (today!)


----------



## Reckon

*Reck's 30*

NAME: Reck's 30
THEME (Type of biotope): Planted tank - Dutchish, Softwater

TANK START DATE: May, 2013 - Currently 1 year

SETUP:

•Tank (dimensions): 36x12x18
•Tank (gallons): 30
•Substrate: 90% ADA Amazonia, bottom 10% Eco Complete
•Filtration: Rena XP2
•Filter Media: Eheim Substrat Pro
•Lighting: x2 Vertex Illumilux 36" LED 
•Hours of Lighting: Both Fixtures 8 hours
•Heater: Marina 25W
•CO2 Injection: 10lb aluminum, Milwaukee Regulator/Solenoid/Bubble Counter/Diffuser - 1 bubbles/sec

PARAMETERS:

•pH: Evening 5.8; Morning 6.7
•GH: 3
•KH: 2
•Temp.: 26C

FAUNA(Fish): 
•Current residents: Opaline Gourami, Crosso Reticulatus, Albino Plecos, Otos, Bolivian Ram

FLORA(Plants): 
•MU 'Monte Carlo,' Sygonanthus, Ludwigias, Bacopas, Erios, Toninas, Rotalas, Alternanthera Reineckii Mini, Lindernia, Lagenandra Nairi

FURNISHINGS:
•Wood pieces

•Frequency of Water Changes: 1x/week
•% Water change: 50%-60%
•Dosing: 1/4 tsp KNO3, 1/16 tsp K2SO4, 1/16 tsp KH2PO4, 1/16 tsp CSM+B - 3x per week
•Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): ~$950
•Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 2 hours
•pH from the tap: 7.0
•"Tank influences/inspirations": Tom Barr, Green, Toninas
•"Special Thanks": Algaebeater, Jiinx, Bien Lim, Jobbler, Nicole, IPU, Canadian Aquatics, Sameer, Ultracrazy, Blurry, CRS Fan, Kerry @ Fantasy Aquatics, DaveJ, Jimbo, Youmakemesohappy, Gklaw, rwong2k10, TomC, Rybka, Immus21, and lots more
•Breeding success stories: Breeding from Bolivian Rams
•Fish purchased from: Canadian Aquatics, Fantasy Aquatics, hobbyists
•Equipment and supplies purchased from: J&L Aquatics, IPU, everything else from the amazing hobbyists on BCA!
•Aquatic plants purchased from: hobbyists!
•Type of food you feed your fish: New Life Spectrum, frozen brine shrimp, frozen daphnia, algae wafers
•Water test kit used: API Freshwater Master Test Kit, API GH/KH, API Phosphate.

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

Journal: Reck's journey into planted tanks: Red50, Green30 update Feb 27, 2014


----------



## Rockman

THEME (Type of biotope): Southeast Asian themed box of weeds

TANK START DATE: August 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: TBD

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 30"x12"x18"
Tank (gallons): 29 gallons
Substrate: pond soil capped with horticultural sand
Filtration: 1x Fluval U3 Internal
Filter Media: Stock (coarse sponge, fine sponge, biomax)
Lighting: 1x 17 watt T8 Fluorescent (24")
Hours of Lighting: 8
Heater: 150 watt Aquaclear
Powerhead: NA
Controllers/Monitors: Sometimes I use a thermometer
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: NA

PARAMETERS:

pH: ~5.5
GH: 30 ppm CaCO3
KH: 20 ppm CaCo3
Temp.: 26-28 degrees C

FAUNA(Fish):

Current residents: 3x Pearl Gourami (1m, 2f), 1x Siamese Fighter (f), 4x Kuhli Loach, 25 smallish mixed tetras (new additions)

FLORA(Plants): Hygrophila polysperma, Hygrophila corymbosa, Assorted Cryptocoryne

FURNISHINGS: Several river pebbles, Arbutus branches, leaf litter (Japanese Maple)

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
% Water change: 25%
Dosing: NPK root tabs, liquid trace
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $150 - 200 (in total... this iteration of this tank was largely constructed from basement parts)
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30 minutes
pH from the tap: 6.something (very soft)
"Tank influences/inspirations": Numerous Walstad style setups.
"Special Thanks": Me
Breeding success stories: Nothing (yet)
Fish purchased from: My Fish Tank (Nanaimo), Canadian Aquatics
Equipment and supplies purchased from: Various Sources
Aquatic plants purchased from: Island Pet Zone (Duncan)
Type of food you feed your fish: NLS pellets, frozen and freeze fried cyclops, bloodworm, mysis shrimp
Water test kit used: Mix of API and nutrafin liquid kits, el cheapo digital meters

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## randylahey

********************************************************************************************************

THEME (Type of biotope): Planted
TANK START DATE: 1 year

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 48 x 18 x 24
Tank (gallons): 90
Substrate: Can-dry supreme absorbent
Filtration: 2 eheim 2075 with ehfimech, substrat pro and fine pads. Purigen bags in one and CO2 reactor and uv sterilizer on the other
Lighting: 48" Sunlight Supply Tek Light 4x54w T5HO, 2 sunblaster 6400k, 1 giesemann aquaflora and 1 cheap actinic. 8 hours of the aquaflora and actinic and the 6400k for 6 hours in the middle of the light cycle
Heater: 300w eheim jager
Controllers/Monitors: glass thermometer, glass CO2 drop checker
Powerheads: Hydor koralia 425 and Eheim skim 350
CO2 supply: 10lb aluminum tank, milwaukee ma957 regulator and DIY Reactor at about 3-4 bps. on and off 1 hr before lights.
Accessories: Coralife turbo-twist 3x 9w UV sterilizer
Water test kit used: Hagen Nutrafin master test kit

PARAMETERS:
pH: 6.6
GH: 4
KH: 4
Temp.: 75f

FAUNA(Fish): 
12 blue rams
48 cardinal tetras
silver tipped bnp (4 regulars and one longfin)
12 otocinclus afinis
corys (5 elegans and 5 metae)
1 crossocheilus latius
Red ramshorn snails

FLORA(Plants):
Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini'
Aponegeton Ulvaceus
Bacopa Colorata
Crinum Calamistratum
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Hydrocotyle Sibthorpioides 
Hygrophila Aragauia
Hygrophila Brown/Thai
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Hygrophila Polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Limnophila Aromatica
Limnophila Wavy
Lindernia India
Lindernia Rotundifolia Variegated
Ludwigia Inclinata 'Cuba'
Ludwigia Lacustris
Ludwigia Ovalis
Ludwigia Red
Ludwigia Simpsonii x Repens
Micranthemum Umbrosum 'Monte Carlo"
Myriophyllum Brasilensis 'red stem'
Nasaea Crassicaulis
Persicaria Kawagoeanum
Persicaria Ruby
Persicaria Sao Paolo 
Pogostemon Helferi
Pogostemon Stellata
Ranunculus Inundatus
Rotala Colorata
Rotala Nanjenshan
Rotala Rotundifolia
Rotala Wallichii
Rotala Vietnam
Staurogyne Bihar
Staurogyne Porto Velho
Staurogyne repens

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: weekly
% Water change: 40%
Dosing: full EI, alkaline buffer and Mykiss' GH booster
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): Probably around $800
Estimated weekly maintenance time spent: 1 hour 
pH from the tap: ?
"Tank influences/inspirations": Every single Planted tank ever!

"Special Thanks":
Fish purchased from: Kacairns and Charles
Equipment purchased from: Accordexi, Currietom, EBJDGuy, J&L Aquatics and King Ed Pets
Aquatic plants purchased from: CRSFan, Reckon, Mykiss, Vdub, IPU and Aquariums West
Type of food you feed your fish: NLS Pellets, Hikari Algae Wafers, Hikari Frozen Bloodworms, Hikari Frozen Brine Shrimp

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP
















































************************************************** **************************************************


----------



## Bobsidd

THEME (Type of biotope): Low Tech 20 Gallon Long Planted Community

TANK START DATE: Dry Started - April 2013
Flooded - August 2013

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions):30 x 12 x 12
Tank (gallons): 20 gallon long
Substrate: ADA Amazonia
Filtration: Aquaclear 50
Filter Media:BioMedia, Sponge, Purigen
Lighting: Dual T5HO, 24 inches
Hours of Lighting: 9 hours with a 1 hour "siesta" at noon.
Heater: 100w ViaAqua

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.3
GH: 4
KH: 0-1
Temp.:

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: 
Apistogramma cacatuoides (1m/3 juvenille)
15 Galaxy Rasbora (Celestial Pearl Danio)
4 Neon Tetra
Oto
Ramshorn and MTS
Assassin Snails
Cherry Shrimp & PFR culls (end up as apisto food sometimes)

FLORA(Plants): 
Utricularia graminifolia
Coral Moss (Mini Pellia)
Cyperus helferi
Flame Moss
Bacopa caroliniana
Rotala indica
Hydrocotyle triparitita
Styrogyne repens

FURNISHINGS:
Coconut cave
Half a flower pot
Onion wood
Lace rock

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Monthly
% Water change: 20%
Dosing: Excel and PPS
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): I hate this question - $300
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30 minutes
pH from the tap: 6.4
"Special Thanks": Bien Lim for a bunch of the plants
Breeding success stories: Cherry shrimp breeding before addition of apistogramma
Fish purchased from: Fantasy Aquatic, ShrimpFever.com, Pet Boutique North Vancouver
Equipment and supplies purchased from: PetSmart (Tank), Canadian Aquatics, Aquariums West
Aquatic plants purchased from: Bien Lim, Pet Boutique, Canadian Aquatics
Type of food you feed your fish: Blood Worms, Brine Shrimp, Flake, Cichlid Pellets
Water test kit used: API

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## Jay2x

THEME (Type of biotope): Reefers

TANK START DATE:Feb. 25th 2013

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions):Biocube 
Tank (gallons):29 Gallon
Substrate: Livesand
Filtration: Skimmer, Overflow live rocks
Filter Media: Coral Rubble
Lighting: PC biocube lights
Hours of Lighting: 10 Hours
Heater: 200watt visitherm
Powerhead: Koralis Hydor
Controllers/Monitors: n/a
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: n/a

PARAMETERS:

pH: 8.2
GH: n/a
KH:n/a
Temp.: 27.5 C

Current residents:blue damsel, cleaner shrimp, 2 peppermint shrimp, snails, hermits, brizzle star, pistol shrimp

Corals: GTBA, RBTA, 2 frogspawns, zoas, chaeato, GSP, Candy Canes, Hammer

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Once a week
% Water change: 30%
Dosing: n/a
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock):$1000.00
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent:1 hr
pH from the tap: n/a
"Tank influences/inspirations": n/a
"Special Thanks": n/a
Breeding success stories: n/a
Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: n/a
Type of food you feed your fish: Mesis / Zooplankton
Water test kit used: API reef testing / Saltwater Test kit


----------



## TomC

*THEME (Type of biotope):* No theme 
*
TANK START DATE: **July 2008
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Still going on April 1, 2014.

SETUP:*
o Tank (dimensions): 30 x 12 x 15 inches
o Tank (gallons): 25 gallon
o Substrate: Gravel
o Filtration: Aquaclear hob
o Filter Media: Sponge, ceramic rings
o Lighting: Coralife 65 w.
o Hours of Lighting: 10:30 am - 1:00 pm and 3:00 pm - 12:00 am
o Heater: 75w
*
PARAMETERS:*
o pH: 7.2
o GH: 3
o KH: 3
o Temp.: 26 C.
*
FAUNA(Fish):* 
o Current residents: Black Chinned Livebearers, Dwarf Livebearers, Anchor Catfish, Khuli Loach, Bristlenose Pleco, Cherry Shrimp.
o Former residents: Dario, Neon Tetras, Endlers, Swordtails, Honey Gourami, Snails.
*
FLORA(Plants): **Crypts, Anubias, Java Moss, Java Fern, Mini Marimo Balls, Elodia, Hygro, Duckweed, Duckweed, and more Duckweed.

FURNISHINGS: Driftwood, plastic cave, slate, PVC Tube, flowerpots.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):*
o Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly.
o % Water change: 20%
o Dosing: Iron, general purpose fertilizer, Flourish Excel sporadically.
o Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): Tank, heater, and $5 from an auction. lighting about $120, wood $10, misc about $20.
o Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30 mins.
o pH from the tap: 7.2. 
o "Special Thanks": Morainy for the lights.
o Breeding success stories: Dwarf & Black Chinned Livebearers, Dario.
o Fish purchased from:Equipment and supplies purchased from: Past fish from April, Dwarf Livebearers from Ursa Sapien.
o Aquatic plants purchased from: Ebay
o Type of food you feed your fish: Frozen bloodworms, flakes, sinking pellets, algae wafers, Zucchini, Spinach, fresh fish.


----------



## TomC

1. *
TANK START DATE:** August 2012.
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: Still running.

SETUP:*
o Tank (dimensions): About 9 x 6 x 6 inches.
o Tank (gallons): About 2 g?
o Substrate: ADA Amazonia, capped with black gravel.
o Filtration: Sponge Filter
o Lighting: Fluorescent strip light.
o Hours of Lighting: 10:00 am - 10:00 pm.
o Heater: None
*
PARAMETERS:*
o Temp.: Room temperature.
*
FAUNA(Fish):* 
o Current residents: Dwarf Livebearer.
o Former residents: Nerite Snail.
*
FLORA(Plants): **Dwarf Hairgrass, Hygro, Creeping Jenny, Chinese Bamboo, Duckweed.

FURNISHINGS: Quartz crystal rocks. (bought off ebay)

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):*
o Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly.
o % Water change: 50%
o Dosing: Iron, general purpose fertilizer, Flourish Excel sporadically.
o Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): Tank $10, Quartz $25, filter $4 (off ebay), light $10, misc $20.
o Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 15 mins.
o pH from the tap: 7.2
o "Tank influences/inspirations": Black tank & gravel.
o "Special Thanks": Tank was set up for VAHS contest.


----------



## Nicole

THEME: Reef/Frag Tank

TANK START DATE: March 2014

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 36"x18"x16"
Tank (gallons): 40G Breeder
Substrate: None - Barebottom
Filtration: 30lbs Live Rock (Some in tank, some in FX5 [nothing is in the FX5 but live rock, even the trays were taken out]), Aqua C Remora-S Skimmer
Filter Media: Live rock
Lighting: 156W LEDs, colours consists of the following: royal blue, blue, violet, UV, cool white, neutral white, red, green
Hours of Lighting: 8 hrs
Heater: Eheim Jager 150W
Powerhead: Koralia 3

PARAMETERS:

pH: 8.3
Temp.: 24C

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Purple firefish (my favourite), 6-line wrasse, Skunk clownfish, Springer's damsel, Yellow clown goby, Rainford's goby, Peppermint shrimp

FLORA(Plants): Chaeto

Corals: Acans, dendros, hammers, zoas, wellso, trachy, lobo, favias, mushrooms...wayy too many to specifically list.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Every one or two weeks
% Water change: 8% if one week, 16% if two weeks
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $500
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1-2hrs
"Special Thanks": Thanks to every reefer who got me addicted. Or should I say, no thanks 
Fish, Equipment and supplies purchased from: Other members! J&L
Type of food you feed your fish: NLS Thera-A pellets, cyclopeze, mysis, brine shrimp, arctic pods, selco-booster
Water test kit used: API


----------



## Nicole

THEME: No theme

TANK START DATE: March 2014

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 36"x18"x25"
Tank (gallons): 70G
Substrate: None-Barebottom
Filtration: 4x Sponge filters
Filter Media: Spone
Lighting: 2x 25W T8 (This light fixture is shared with a 20G)
Hours of Lighting: 10hrs
Heater: Eheim Jager 150W
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: Rena 400 air pump

PARAMETERS:
Temp.: 24C

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Red Jewel Cichlid, Dwarf Parrot, BNP, L52 pleco

FLORA(Plants): Java moss, Java fern, Windelov fern, Water sprite

FURNISHINGS: Mopani wood, Malaysian wood, Manzanita branches

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Every one or two weeks
% Water change: 25%
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $100
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30min
Fish, Equipment and supplies purchased from: Other members
Type of food you feed your fish: Tetra color tropical granules

Sorry for the glass glare.


----------



## Rockman

THEME (Type of biotope): South American (you know... ish)

TANK START DATE: August 2011
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: ?

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 48"x18"x24"
Tank (gallons): 90 gallons
Substrate: Quartz sand (pool filter)
Filtration: Cascade 1200 (aka 'The Devil Filter')
Filter Media: Sponges, Floss, Biomax
Lighting: Coralife 2 x 48" T5HO fluorescent fixture (108 watts)
Hours of Lighting: 8
Heater: 300 watt eheim jager
Powerhead: none
Controllers/Monitors: Thermometer
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: El cheapo topfin running 1-2 airstones

PARAMETERS:

pH: ~6.0
GH: 30 ppm CaCO3
KH: 20 ppm CaCO3
Temp.: 25 degrees C

FAUNA(Fish):

Current residents: 4x Angelfish, 2x Black Skirt Tetra, 2x Silver Hatchetfish 7x Colombian Tetra, 1x Severum, 1x Common Pleco (probably Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus).

FLORA(Plants): Assorted Amazon Swords, Frogbit, Java Fern

FURNISHINGS: One honkin' piece of bogwood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Weekly
% Water change: 25-50%
Dosing: Sporadic trace, dolomite in filter to avoid pH crashes
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): Don't wanna think about it.
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1 hour
pH from the tap: 6.something
"Tank influences/inspirations": Whatever the catfish doesn't dig up
"Special Thanks": 
Breeding success stories: Numerous Black neon fry
Fish purchased from: Island Pet Zone (Duncan), My Fish Tank (Nanaimo), Parts Unknown (My memory is poor and some of these fish are almost 10 years old)
Equipment and supplies purchased from: All over
Aquatic plants purchased from: Island Pet Zone
Type of food you feed your fish: NLS spectrum pellets, Hikari algae wafers, Fluval bottom feeder pellets, Frozen bloodworm, cyclops, mysis shrimp, peas, assorted veggies
Water test kit used: Many

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## Nicole

THEME: No theme

TANK START DATE: March 2014

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 24"x12"x16"
Tank (gallons): 20G
Substrate: None-barebottom
Filtration: 2x Sponge filters
Filter Media: Sponge
Lighting: 2x 25W T8 (This light fixture is shared with the 70G)
Hours of Lighting: 10hrs
Heater: Eheim Jager 150W
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: Fusion 700 air pump

PARAMETERS:
Temp.: 24C

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Cherry/PFR shrimps

FLORA(Plants): Java moss, Java fern, Windelov fern

FURNISHINGS: Cactus wood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Every one or two weeks
% Water change: 10%
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $40
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 15min.
Fish, Equipment and supplies purchased from: Other members
Type of food you feed your shrimp: Shirakura, Azoo


----------



## Rockman

THEME (Type of biotope): Unthemed Nano
TANK START DATE: Sept 2012
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: -

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 6"x8"x10" (Fluval Spec)
Tank (gallons): 2 gallons
Substrate: Fluval Stratum
Filtration: Stock filter
Filter Media: Sponge, biomax
Lighting: 10 watt CFL
Hours of Lighting: 6
Heater: Marina C10 (10 watt)
Powerhead:
Controllers/Monitors: Arduino Based DIY. It's a bit of a work in progress; at the moment it's just a really expensive web enabled thermometer
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: NA

PARAMETERS:

pH: 7.2 - 6.8
GH: 100 ppm CaCO3
KH: 50 ppm CaCO3
Temp.: 25

FAUNA(Fish):

Current residents: Scarlet Badis (Dario dario), cherry shrimp
Former residents:

FLORA(Plants): Some sort of hygrophlia, unknown dwarf cryptocoryne, pygmy chain swords, java moss

FURNISHINGS: Interestingly shaped root

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: weekly
% Water change: 25%
Dosing: EI (sort of... I'm lazy. It causes problems sometimes)
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): Nope... don't want to think about that either. Probably a few hundred with the fancy light and CO2 system
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 15 minutes
pH from the tap: 6.something
"Tank influences/inspirations": Many, many, planted tank threads
"Special Thanks":
Breeding success stories:
Fish purchased from: Purple seahorse (Kelowna)
Equipment and supplies purchased from: various places
Aquatic plants purchased from: Purple Seahorse (Kelowna)
Type of food you feed your fish: live copepods, hikari shrimp pellets
Water test kit used: API + nutrafin liquid kits, digital meters

LINKS TO YOUR BCA TANK JOURNAL(S), PHOTO GALLERY(S), YOUTUBE CHANNEL:

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## Nicole

THEME: No theme

TANK START DATE: 2011
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: 2013

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 36"x"18"x16"
Tank (gallons): 40G Breeder
Substrate: Fluval Stratum, Florabase, Black gravel, natural gravel
Filtration: XP3
Filter Media: Eheim Substrate pro, foam pads
Lighting: 2x 30W T8
Hours of Lighting: 10hrs
Heater: Eheim Jager 150W

PARAMETERS:
Temp.: 24C

FAUNA(Fish): 
Former residents: One-eyed black moor: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/found-one-eyed-fish-washroom-mall-24246/ , ADF, Goldfish, female siamese fish

FLORA(Plants): Crypts, java moss, anubias barteri nana, blyxa japonica

FURNISHINGS: Mopani wood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Once a month
% Water change: 25%
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $80
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30min
Fish, Equipment and supplies purchased from: Other members
Type of food you feed your fish: Omega One goldfish, Omega one Veggie flakes


----------



## Nicole

THEME: Reef

TANK START DATE: May 2012
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: February 2013

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 36"x18"x12"
Tank (gallons): 30G 
Substrate: Live sand and then later switch to bare bottom
Filtration: Live rock, Aqua C Remora Skimmer
Filter Media: Live rock
Lighting: Coralife 2x PC fixture
Hours of Lighting: 8hrs
Heater: Eheim Jager 150W
Powerhead: Koralia 3

PARAMETERS:
pH: 8.0
Temp.: 24C

FAUNA(Fish): 
Former residents: Pair of clownfish, pair of cleaner shrimps, domino damsel, yellow-tail damsel

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Once a month
% Water change: 20%
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $250
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30min
Fish, Equipment and supplies purchased from: Other members
Type of food you feed your fish: NLS pellets
Water test kit used: API


----------



## Nicole

THEME: No theme

TANK START DATE: 2012
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: March 2014

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 53"x18"x23"
Tank (gallons): 110G
Substrate: Pool filter sand
Filtration: At first 2x XP3 and then later FX5
Filter Media: Eheim substrat pro, foam pads
Lighting: Coralife 2x PC fixture, modded to add one T8
Hours of Lighting: 8hrs
Heater: Eheim Jager 150W

PARAMETERS:
Temp.: 24C

FAUNA(Fish): 
Former residents: apistogrammas, angelfish, BNP, gouramis, rummynose tetras, rainbowfish, dwarf parrotfish, SAE

FLORA(Plants): Bacopa, S. repens, anubias nana, amazon sword, egeria densa, cabomba, blyxa japonica, hornwort

FURNISHINGS: Mopani wood, Malaysian wood, Manzanita branches

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Once a month
% Water change: 30%
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $1000
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1hr
Fish, Equipment and supplies purchased from: Other members
Type of food you feed your fish: NLS pellets, Tetra color granules, Omega One veggie flakes, frozen brine shrimp, frozen bloodworms, freeze-dried blackworms

Sorry I couldn't show it in this pic, but for those of you who have been to my house know that this tank has a mirrored frame at the top and bottom.


----------



## Nicole

THEME: No theme

TANK START DATE: Sept 2013
TANK RETIREMENT DATE: March 2014

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 31"x12"x16"
Tank (gallons): 25G
Substrate: 3M black sand
Filtration: 4x sponge filter
Filter Media: Sponge
Lighting: 2x 30W T8
Hours of Lighting: 8hrs
Heater: Eheim Jager 150W
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: Fusion 700 air pump

PARAMETERS:
Temp.: 23C

FAUNA(Fish): 
Former residents: PFR shrimps, albino BNP

FLORA(Plants): Java moss, windelov fern, marimo balls

FURNISHINGS: Manzanita branches

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Once a month
% Water change: 20%
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): $80
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30min
Fish, Equipment and supplies purchased from: Other members
Type of food you feed your shrimp: Shirakura, Azoo


----------



## MOLOTO

THEME (Type of biotope): African Cichlid

TANK START DATE: Summer 2013

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 72" x 24" x 24"
Tank (gallons):180 gallons
Substrate: Aragonite sugar sand
Filtration: FX5, Rena XP3 
Filter Media: Ceramic rings, filter wool
Lighting: LED strips
Hours of Lighting: 12 hours
Heater: 300W Hydor in-line Heater
Powerhead: Hydor Koralia Evo (1500 gph)
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: Fusion 700

PARAMETERS:

pH: 8
Temp.: 26 C

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: All male Malawi Haps and Peacocks, breeding group of Burundi Frontosas

FLORA(Plants): Plastic

FURNISHINGS: Mexican Bowl Rock

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once a week
% Water change: 50-75%
Fish purchased from: LFS, Spencer Jack, Wetspot, other BC Aquaria members
Equipment and supplies purchased from: BC Aquaria, Craigslist, LFS
Type of food you feed your fish: Dainichi XL Pro, NLS

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP
with flash

without flash


----------



## MOLOTO

THEME (Type of biotope): African Cichlid

TANK START DATE: October 2010

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 72" x 18" x 24"
Tank (gallons):135 gallons
Substrate: Pool filter sand
Filtration: Two Rena XP3 
Filter Media: Ceramic rings, filter wool
Lighting: LED strips
Hours of Lighting: 12 hours
Heater: 300W Hydor in-line Heater
Powerhead: Hydor Koralia Evo (1500 gph)
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: Fusion 700

PARAMETERS:

pH: 8
Temp.: 26 C

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Malawi Hap and Peacock breeding trios

FLORA(Plants): Plastic

FURNISHINGS: Mexican Bowl Rock

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once a week
% Water change: 50-75%
Fish purchased from: LFS, Spencer Jack, Wetspot, other BC Aquaria members
Equipment and supplies purchased from: BC Aquaria, Craigslist, LFS
Type of food you feed your fish: Dainichi XL Pro, NLS

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## MOLOTO

THEME (Type of biotope): African Cichlid

TANK START DATE: Spring 2011

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 24" x 12" x 16"
Tank (gallons): Two 20 gallon tanks
Filtration: AC 70 on top tank, sponge filter on bottom tank
Filter Media: Aquaclear sponge, filter wool
Lighting: LED strips
Hours of Lighting: 12 hours
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: Fusion 700 air pump

PARAMETERS:

pH: 8
Temp.: 26 C

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Malawi Hap and Peacock fry

FLORA(Plants): Plastic

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once a week
% Water change: 50-75%
Equipment and supplies purchased from: BC Aquaria, Craigslist, LFS
Type of food you feed your fish: Dainichi XL Pro, NLS

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## MOLOTO

THEME (Type of biotope): African Cichlid

TANK START DATE: Spring 2011

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 24" x 12" x 16"
Tank (gallons): Two 20 gallon tanks
Filtration: AC 70 on top tank, sponge filter on bottom tank
Filter Media: Aquaclear sponge, filter wool
Lighting: LED strips
Hours of Lighting: 12 hours
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: Fusion 700 air pump

PARAMETERS:

pH: 8
Temp.: 26 C

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Malawi Hap and Peacock fry

FLORA(Plants): Plastic

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once a week
% Water change: 50-75%
Equipment and supplies purchased from: BC Aquaria, Craigslist, LFS
Type of food you feed your fish: Dainichi XL Pro, NLS

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## MOLOTO

THEME (Type of biotope): Planted Shrimp tank

TANK START DATE: October 2013

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 36" x 12" x 12"
Tank (gallons): 22 gallon long
Substrate: Black sand
Filtration: Two AC 70
Filter Media: Aquaclear sponge, filter floss
Lighting: 36" Coralife
Hours of Lighting: 10 hrs

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6
Temp.: 25 C

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Fire Red Shrimp, Mischling Shrimp, Boraras maculatus, Corydoras pygmaeus

FLORA(Plants): Cryptocoryne parva, Rotala rotundifolia, Sunset Hygro, Java Fern, Christmas moss, Micro Vallisneria

FURNISHINGS: Driftwood

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: once a week
% Water change: 10%
Fish purchased from: LFS, other members
Equipment and supplies purchased from: other members, Craigslist, LFS
Aquatic plants purchased from: other members
Type of food you feed your fish: NLS

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## datfish

THEME (Type of biotope): Goldfish

TANK START DATE: November 2014

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 72"x18"x25"
Tank (gallons): 140
Substrate: Seachem Flourite Sand
Filtration: API Filstar XP XL, Fluval FX6, Marineland Emporer 400, Fluval C4 (motor stopped working today, gonna replace with Aquaclear 110), and two prefilter sponges (rated for 1500g and 200g).
Filter Media: Bioballs, Zerocarb, Sponge, and Pot Scrubbers.
Lighting: Two 34" Power Glo T8s. Will be setting up a 300w metal halide fixture soon. 
Hours of Lighting: 14ish
Heater: Eheim 300W.
Powerhead: No name 100gph.

PARAMETERS:

pH: 7
GH: 75
KH: 40
Temp.: 24
Nitrate: 20s-30s

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: One 1'2" Shubunkin, one 10" Comet, two 8" Hibuna, one 7" Comet, one 5" Sarassa, one 5" Comet, one 4" Bristol Shubunkin, one 4" Comet, two 4" Shubunkin, one 4" Hibuna, one 3" Comet, one 1" Iridescent Catfish, one 6" Common Pleco, two 2" Bala Sharks, three Hillstream Loaches, and one Petricola Catifsh.

Former residents: One 1'3" Common Pleco and one 5" Flagtail Prochilodus.

FLORA(Plants): Banana Tree, Lucky Bamboo, and Pothos Vine.

FURNISHINGS: Driftwood, Live Rock, Pebbles, Terra Cotta Pots, River Rocks, and a Crocodile Skull Ornament.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Every 3 days.
% Water change: 35%
Dosing: None.
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): ~$1500.
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 1 hour 30 minutes.
pH from the tap: 6.7.
Breeding success stories: Goldfish spawned then petricola and loaches had a feast. 
Fish purchased from: Online, Island Pets, and Pet Culture.
Equipment and supplies purchased from: Online, Island Pets, Pet Culture, Dollar Store, and King Eds.
Aquatic plants purchased from: Corner Store.
Type of food you feed your fish: Hikari Koi Pellets, Frozen Prawns, Peas, and Zucchini.
Water test kit used: Various.

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP








THEME (Type of biotope): Unkept Planted

TANK START DATE: September 2012

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 32
Tank (gallons): 32"x13"x18"
Substrate: Black Gravel
Filtration: Aquaclear 70 and Aqueon Quietflow 30.
Filter Media: Bioballs and Sponges.
Lighting: Current Satellite LED+ V.1.0. 
Hours of Lighting: 14ish
Heater: Eheim 150W.

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.6
GH: 50
KH: 30
Temp.: 26
Nitrate: 15-20

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Koi Angelfish, Gold Gourami, Silver Flying Fox, Siamese Algae Eater, Krib, 4 Red Line Torpedo Barbs, 3 Odessa Barbs, Garra sp., Leopard Frog Pleco, and 2" Shubunkin.

FLORA(Plants): Lucky Bamboo, Pothos Vine, Crypts, Anubias sp., Java Fern, Sword sp., Valls, Marimo Moss Balls, Java Moss, and Palor Palm.

FURNISHINGS: Driftwood, Pebbles, and Granite.

Frequency of Water Changes: Biweekly.
% Water change: 30%
Dosing: Seachem Flourish and Equilibrium.
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): ~$400.
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 20 minutes.
pH from the tap: 6.7.
Breeding success stories: Had Marbled Crayfish breeding uncontrollably until I got Leopard Frog Pleco, she ate them all. 
Fish purchased from: Online, Island Pets, King Eds, and PetSmart.
Equipment and supplies purchased from: Online and Island Pets.
Aquatic plants purchased from: Island Pets, PetSmart, Pet Culture, and Online.
Type of food you feed your fish: Frozen Bloodworms, Frozen Brineshrimp, Frozen Daphnia, New Life Spec. Ultra Red, and Algae Wafers.
Water test kit used: Various.

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP








THEME (Type of biotope): Betta tank for mom

TANK START DATE: December 1st, 2015.

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 2.6
Tank (gallons): 8.7" x 10.8" x 11.8" 
Substrate: Fluval Strarum.
Filtration: Fluval Spec iii.
Filter Media: Sponges.
Lighting: LED. 
Hours of Lighting: 12ish
Heater: Marina 2.7W.

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.6
GH: 30
KH: 20
Temp.: 24
Nitrate: 10

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Halfmoon Double Tail Betta.

FLORA(Plants): Crypts, Anubias var. nana, and scarlet temple(questionable).

FURNISHINGS: Driftwood and Crocodile Skull Ornament.

Frequency of Water Changes: Monthly, weekly top ups.
% Water change: 20%
Dosing: None.
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): ~$200.
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 5 minutes.
pH from the tap: 6.7.
Fish purchased from: Pet Culture.
Equipment and supplies purchased from: Pet Culture.
Aquatic plants purchased from Pet Culture and Online.
Type of food you feed your fish: Hikari Betta Pellets.
Water test kit used: Various.

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP








THEME (Type of biotope): Low Tech Planted

TANK START DATE: November 2014

SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): 24"x12"x16"
Tank (gallons): 20
Substrate: Seachem Flourite
Filtration: Aquaclear 20.
Filter Media: Bioballs and Sponge.
Lighting: 4 high output T5s. 
Hours of Lighting: 10ish
Heater: Hagen 175W.

PARAMETERS:

pH: 6.8
GH: 75
KH: 50
Temp.: 26
Nitrate: 5-10

FAUNA(Fish): 
Current residents: Marble Angelfish, Pearl Gourami, two Neon Dwarf Rainbowfish, Cherry Barb, ? Kuhli Loaches, and Gypsy King Tiger Pleco.

Former residents: Green Neon Tetras.

FLORA(Plants): Sword Plant, Java Ferns, Anubias var. nana, Marimo Moss Ball, Crypts, and Dwarf Lilly.

FURNISHINGS: Driftwood and Petrified Wood .

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: Every week.
% Water change: 30%
Dosing: Nutrafin tropical extracts.
Estimated cost of setup (not including livestock): ~$400.
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: 30 minutes.
pH from the tap: 6.7.
Fish purchased from: Island Pets and PetSmart.
Equipment and supplies purchased from: Online and Island Pets.
Aquatic plants purchased from: Island Pets, Pet Culture, and Online.
Type of food you feed your fish: TetraColour, Frozen Bloodworms, Frozen Brineshrimp, Frozen Daphnia, and New Life Spec. Ultrared.
Water test kit used: Various.

MOST RECENT PICTURE OF TANK SETUP


----------



## Jcmalouie

THEME: *Hi Tech planted Community Tank*

TANK START DATE: March 2015, *Rescaped April 2016
*
SETUP:

Tank (dimensions): *24" wide x 14" deep x 20" tall*
Tank (gallons): *26 gallons Bowfront* (98L)
Substrate: *Eco-complete* (30lbs)
Filtration: *Fluval 206 Canister* + *Aquaclear 50 HOB*
Filter Media:*Fluval Biomax, Seachem Matrix, Sponge x4, Seachem Purigen*
Lighting: *24" Finnex FugeRay Planted+*
Hours of Lighting: *7 hours* (3pm - 10pm)
Heater: *Aqueon Pro 100w*
Powerhead: *Hydor Koralia Nano 425*
CO2: *Paintball Pressurized CO2 Setup* (Aquatek Mini Regulator + 20oz paintball tanks)

PARAMETERS:

pH: *6.2*
GH:
KH:
Temp.: *24 degree*

FAUNA(Fish):

Current residents: *8x Cardinal Tetra, 2x Electric Blue Ram, 5x Julii Cories, 4x Otocinclus, 3x Nerite Snails, 1x SAE, 4x Amano Shrimp*[/B]
Former residents: *2x Honey Gourami, 4x Panda Cories*

FLORA(Plants):*Staurogyne repens, Anubias Nana 'Petite', Weeping Moss, Alternanthera reineckii 'mini', Ludwigia Super Red, Proserpinaca Palustris (mermaid weed), Cryptocoryne Wendtii, Dwarf Hairgrass*

FURNISHINGS: *Spiderwood, Ryuoh Stones*

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (if applicable):

Frequency of Water Changes: *Weekly*
% Water change: *40%*
Dosing: *Daily EI Dry dosing*
Estimate weekly maintenance time spent: *1 hour*
Fish purchased from: *Petsmart, Aprils Aquarium, King Eds Pets, IPU*
Equipment purchased from: *Pet Culture, Petsmart, Aprils Aquarium, King Eds Pets, IPU, Forum members*
Aquatic plants purchased from:*Aprils Aquarium, IPU, Forum members*
Food you feed your fish: *NLS pellets, Austrian Black worms, Algae Wafers, Sinking shrimp pellets*
Water test kit used: *API Freshwater Test kit*

OLD setup picture below. NEW setup on the right.


----------

